#ubuntu-il 2011-06-06
<stifler> Is there arabic channel?
<moo3> היי כולם
<moo3> מישהו מכיר את התוכנה שאמורה להיות התחליף הלינוקסי של ווינדוס אקסצ'יינג
<moo3> ?
<Ddorda> moo3: ?
<Ddorda> מה בדיוק אקסצ'יינג' עושה?
<moo3> windows exchange
<moo3> זה שרת ווינדוס שמבצע קבלה ושליחה של מיילים בתוך אירגון
<Ddorda> הממ
<Ddorda> רגע
<Ddorda> moo3: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-exchange-server/
<moo3> קודם כל תודה
<moo3> מידע שלך בהחלט עזר
<moo3> קח תמונה מגניבה
<moo3> http://lottalinuxlinks.com/images/distro-timeline.jpg
<moo3> טוב זאת הרבה יותר פריקית
<moo3> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/11.01/gldt1101.png
<Nighthawk``> דור מה קורה חבוב ?
<serfus> moo3, אני חושב שבשני יש הרבה טעויות
<serfus> Ddorda, הייתי מבקש ממנו לשלוח לי דואר תגוביינא אבל אין לי קובונטו ומדבקות
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בסזדר.. מחפש כתבים לקובץ
<Ddorda> serfus: לא קיבלת דיסקים של קובונטו גם?
<serfus> Ddorda, לא, יש לי ארגז של 10.10
<serfus> החדשים עדיין תקועים במכס
<Ddorda> serfus: :X
<serfus> לפני יומיים מי שאחראית על זה שלחה לי אימייל שיש התקדמות
<Ddorda> serfus: תגיד, אתה רוצה להיות כתב בקובץ?
<serfus> אממ... בעיקרון כן אבל לא יודע כמה אני יכול להתחייב לזה, בזמן הקרוב אני די עמוס גם ככה
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PKQE8FM2Uw
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda, כתבים לקובץ ?
<moo3> serfus, שים לב לקוים המקווקוים שמראים על קשר בין ההפצות, הם לא יכלו לתקוע את כל המערכת הפעלה בעשרים מקומות רק בגלל גרסאות, צריך לשמור על סדר, מאיפה היא התחילה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: http://kovetz.co.il
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: רוצה אתה להיות כתב בקובץ?
<Ddorda> אני מחפש כתבים חדשים
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אני מכיר את האתר, ואני לא יודע אם יש לי מספיק ידע בשביל לכתוב סקירות לאחרים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: בשביל זה קוראים כתבות באנגלית
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, אבל בכל זאת אני לא חושב שאני פנוי לזה כרגע
<Gargamel64> מצטער..
<Ddorda> בעסה
<Gargamel64> אולי בהמשך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אבל מה קורה ככה?
<Nighthawk``> דור הדומיין הזה לא היה שייך לאתר העלאה ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: לא שידוע לי
<Gargamel64> יש לי בעיה עם הרשאות בתקיית הבית. מישהו מתמצא בזה?
<Gargamel64> שינוי בעלות על התיקייה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה הבעיה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: התקנתי פדורה בשביל להכיר קצת את גנום3
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> בסוף ההתקנה שאלו אותי בנוגע לתקיית הבית, אם לקחת עליה בעלות
<Gargamel64> סימנתי שכן ומאז אובונטו עולה, אבל אין גישה לתקיית הבית, ולכן נאוטילוס גם לא עולה
<Gargamel64> שיניתי את ההרשאות לתקייה (קבוצה ומשתמש) אלי, אבל זה לא כזה עוזר
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: chown username:username directory
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: לא הבנתי את הסינטקס
<Ddorda> משדרג את השרת, תחזיקו אצבעות
<Ddorda> מה השם משתמש שלך?
<Gargamel64> gargamel
<Ddorda> sudo chown gargamel:gargamel /home/gargamel
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן, עשיתי משהו דומה מקודם. בכל מקרה, גם הפקודה הזאת לא עזרה
<Gargamel64> עדיין טוען שאין הרשאות
<Ddorda> ls -l /home
<Ddorda> מה הפלט?
<Gargamel64> ומה שמעצבן אותי זה שאני לא זוכר את השאלה במדוייק, אחרת הייתי יודע מה לחפש לבד :P
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: הכל מלא, חוץ מל-other, שלא יכולים לכתוב
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: בא לך לתת לי פשוט את אפלט?
<Ddorda> הפלט*
<Ddorda> :P
<Gargamel64> אני על מחשב אחר :P וטוב :P
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש לאובנטו כמה שמות?
<Ddorda> nady: לילה טוב
<nady> מה איתך
<Ddorda> nady: כלומר?
<Ddorda> nady: אחלה, עובד המון
<Gargamel64> drwxrexr-x  69  gargamel gargamel 4096 2011-06-06 23:19 gargamel
<Ddorda> אז לא יוצא לי להיות כאן הרבה
<nady> מה זה  סופר או פי?
<nady> או אס סליחה
<Ddorda> nady: תת הפצה של אובונטו
<Ddorda> מישהו שלקח את אובונטו, שינה אותו קצת ופרסם
<Ddorda> גרסה משלו
<nady> אה
<nady> זה בסדר?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא יודע מה להגיד לך, נראה בסדר גמור
<Ddorda> nady: לא ניסיתי
<Ddorda> אבל אתרים גדולים כתבו שזה בסדר
<nady> ניראה ממש אותו דבר
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אם תוכל לתת לי שגיאה כמו שהיא מופיעה לך, אני אוןכל אולי לדעת מה בדיוק הבעיה
<Ddorda> nady: הבנתי שזה עם הרבה כלי פריצה
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה
<nady> יש קיצור לפתיחת טרמינל?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: Nautilus could not create the required folder "/home/gargamel/.mozila". Before running Nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create it.
<Gargamel64> כשהתיקייה לא באמת משנה, אין הרשאות באופן כללי
<Gargamel64> nady: ctrl + alt + t
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תן לי שורה אחת מתוך
<nady> תודה
<Ddorda> ls -l /homr/gargamel
<nady> ברוב הלינוקס?
<Ddorda> ls -l /home/gargamel
<Ddorda> nady: באובונטו
<Ddorda> ונגזרותיה
<nady> והגדרת מקשים בכל מקום משהו אחר?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: drwxr-xr-x   3   500   500       4096 [date] [folder name]
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: והנה התשובה שלך
<Gargamel64> -R?
<Ddorda> נכון
<Gargamel64> אבל אבל אבל
<Ddorda> sudo chown -R gargamel:gargamel /home/gargamel
<Gargamel64> ה-500 הזה לא אמור להיות 1000?
<Ddorda> זה שונה בין הפצה להפצה
<Ddorda> באובונטו אם אני זוכר נכון זה 1000
<Ddorda> בפדורה זה 500
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, אם כתוב שם מספר במקום השם זה אומר שזה לא מחובר למשתמש מזוהה
<Ddorda> ובגלל שאתה כן מזוהה
<nady> מה  זה אומר שהורדה איטית מאוד שהשרת מעפן?
<Ddorda> אז אמור להיות שם הכינוי שלך
<Ddorda> nady: זה מאוד תלוי בסיטואציה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, בודק
<nady> אולי עושים בכוונה שיקנו?
<Ddorda> יכול להיות
<nady> מה זה אומר אקסנד 4 ולמה יש כל כך הרבה אפשרויות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תודה רבה, זה עבד
<Gargamel64> אבל עכשיו נשאלת שאלה נוספת. אם עכשיו יוזר 1000 הוא הבעלים, אז בפדורה שמצפה ל-500 תהייה בעיה, הלא כן?
<nady> איפה ההפעלה לא מצאתי?
<Gargamel64> nady: alt + f2
<nady> תודה מה שימך
<Gargamel64> גרגמל
<nady> באמת
<Gargamel64> לא בת.ז., אבל היה כינוי שלי תקופה די ארוכה
<nady> אני יכול ליפתוח מישם את המחשב שלי
<nady> כמה זמן עם אובנטו
<Gargamel64> שנה בערך
<nady> איזה יופי 5 מגה בשעה
<nicoco> קרוקודיל הולך קרוקודיל בא
<Gargamel64> ואתה נשארת נאיבית שכמותך? :P
<Gargamel64> וזה בסדר אם לא תבין מאיפה זה
<nicoco> מה המצב אדון הרשאות?
<nicoco> הדרדסים דפקו לך את התיקיית בית?
<nicoco> ולא, לא הבנתי איפה זה
<nicoco> אני מנחש שממשהו עתיק
<Gargamel64> כן, קונדסון עשה את זה
<nicoco> איזה שיר
<nady> אפשר עזרה בחומר לקיצור לפריסת מקשים
<nady> אתה רק עם אובנטו?
<nicoco> שמעתי שהמקשים פורסים חומר טוב
<Gargamel64> nicoco: http://www.justsomelyrics.com/361053/%D7%99%D7%A2%D7%9C-%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%99-%D7%91%D7%9C%D7%93%D7%94-%D7%9C%D7%A0%D7%90%D7%99%D7%91%D7%99%D7%AA-Lyrics
<Hoborg> יעל לוי בלדה לנאיבית LYRICS @ www.justsomelyrics.com
<nicoco> מה אתה אומר גרגמל?
<Gargamel64> הייתי בטוח שזה של עופרה חזה :P
<Gargamel64> nady: על מה?
<moo3> Gargamel64, מעניין אותי לדעת אם תפתח את נאוטילוס בעזרת
<moo3> gksudo
<moo3> אם תוכל ראות את תיקיית ההום
<Gargamel64> moo3: אה, נוסה כבר, לא עבד
<moo3> כי אם לא לדעתי זה בלא בהגדרות אובונטו
<Gargamel64> אבל הבעיה נפתרה כבר, תודה
<moo3> אה אמשיך לקרוא
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אדיר, שמחתי לעזור
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: והתשובה היא בקצרה, כן
<Ddorda> כמובן שבלינוקס כמו בלינוקס, הכל פתיר
<Ddorda> היום שדרגתי את השרת
<Ddorda> לא האמנתי
<Ddorda> 22 מגה לשנייה
<Ddorda> !!
<moo3> מזה שרת צבאי?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן, במקרה הכי גרוע אפשר ליצור יוזר חדש עם מספר שמוגדר במקרה (נניח 1000) וזה אמור לפתור את הבעיה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: או יותר פשוט
<Ddorda> לשנות את ה־uid שלך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כן, רעיון דומה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תודה
<Ddorda> בכיף :)
<Ddorda> אם אתה צריך עזרה אני תמיד אשמח לעזור
<Gargamel64> :)
<Gargamel64> ואיזה שרת שודרג?
<Ddorda> שלי
<Gargamel64> מה שמת עליו?
<Ddorda> אובונטו
<Ddorda> (אם לזה התכוונת)
<Gargamel64> יצאה גרסה חדשה לשרתים?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Ddorda> כל פעם שיוצאת גרסה חדשה, היא יוצאת גם לשרתים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מגניב.. הייתי בטוח שיוצאת פעם ב-3 שנים, יחד עם ה-LTS
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא
<Gargamel64> זה אפילו קצת מוזר שיוצאת גרסה חדשה כל חצי שנה
<Gargamel64> זה מפחיד קצת לשדרג שרת
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> החזקתי את כל האצבעות ורעדתי מפחד
<nicoco> שחור
<Ddorda> אבל זה עבר ממש חלק
<Ddorda> ממש ממש חלק
<nicoco> לבן
<nicoco> סיפור מגניב אח שלו
<nicoco> נשמע סבבה
<nicoco> לפחות על הגרסאות שרת אין יוניטי
<Gargamel64> nicoco: מזכיר את "כן, לא, שחור, לבן" אבל גם את זה אתה בטח לא מכיר
<nicoco> זה משדרג אותן מראש
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: טוב לשמוע
<Gargamel64> אה, יוניטי, לא נוחה כל כך
<nicoco> להוריד את היוניטי זה כמו להשתמש בקונדום
<Ddorda> יוניטי סבבה
<nicoco> מונע איידס מיותר
<Ddorda> אנשים מתלוננים המון, כי הם לא רגילים
<Ddorda> אבל לשם העולם הולך
<Ddorda> כמה עצוב שזה לא יהיה
<Ddorda> מי שלא אוהב את זה, לא ימצא את עצמו עוד שלוש ארבע שנים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: בוא נגיד את זה ככה, זאת הסיבה שניסיתי פדורה ;)
<Ddorda> גם ווינדוז עוברת למשהו דומה
<nicoco> אין לי בעיה עם יוניטי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: גנום3 היא שתי טיפות מים יוניטי
<nicoco> יש לי בעיה עם הדפלוטיות הכפויה שלה
<Ddorda> לא שתי טיפות מים, אבל מאוד דומה
<nicoco> אני אוהב מערכת שקל לקנפג
<Gargamel64> פשוט התאמתי את הדסקטופ שלי כ"כ טוב, וזה מפריע לי שאני לא יכול לשנות שם כמעט כלום
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ובגנום3?
<Gargamel64> נכון, גנום3 גם לא מותאמת יותר מדי
<Gargamel64> אבל יפה יותר
<Gargamel64> למעשה גם היא מעצבנת קצת
<nicoco> עם פחות באגים
<Ddorda> בגרסה הבאה של אובונטו יוניטי תצהיה מבוססת על גנום3
<nicoco> אבל גם אני לא הכי אהבתי את גנום3
<Ddorda> מה שזה אומר, שמבחינת גמישות, זאת תהיה בדיוק אותה גמישות
<nicoco> יותר טוב מיוניטי
<Ddorda> מה זה לא
<Gargamel64> תשמע, באמת שבאתי לנסות את שתיהן בלי דיעות קדומות
<Ddorda> לי יצא לעבוד המון עם שתיהן
<Ddorda> יואצ לי עדיין
<nicoco> אבל גם לא הכי להיט
<nicoco> מה קרה לדסקטופים הקלאסיים?
<Gargamel64> אבל אני אוהב את הסרגלים שלי למטה
<Ddorda> יש בעיות קשות בגנום3 שפתרו ביוניטי
<Gargamel64> אני אוהב שיש לי רשימה של יישומים פועלים למטה
<Ddorda> nicoco: קלאסי?
<nicoco> בסך הכל הגנום 2 שיש לי עכשיו די דומה ליוניטי
<Gargamel64> ושתיהן לא עושות את זה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה ההבדל אם זה בצד או למטה?
<nicoco> אבל אני יכול להגדיר אותו איך שבא לי
<nicoco> לשים את הכל איפה שבא לי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: נוחות
<nicoco> להוסיף קיצורים על הפאנלים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז תעבור ל־XFCE
<Gargamel64> אני מחליט, לא מחליטים בשבילי
<Ddorda> זה מאוד דומה לגנום3
<Ddorda> לגנום2
<Ddorda> וזה מאוד גמיש
<nicoco> לתת לעצמי תפריט כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> הסיבה שיוניטי או גנום3 לא כאלה גמישים, זה בעיקר בגלל שהם מאוד חדשים
<Gargamel64> התפריט דווקא יפה
<Ddorda> אז עוד אין כלים לנהל אותם כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: איזה תפריט?
<nicoco> כל הקטע שהגמישות תהיה חלק מהמערכת
<Gargamel64> של שתיהן
<Ddorda> של יוניטי או של גנום3?
<Ddorda> כן, נכון
<Gargamel64> שתיהן יפות
<Ddorda> אבל מבחינת תפעוליות של יוינטי מנצח
<Ddorda> זו הסיבה גם שאני מעדיף את יוניטי
<Ddorda> למרות שאני כאן על גנום3
<nicoco> נורא חבל שהמערכות כאלה דפלוטיות
<nicoco> זה מתחיל להזכיר לי את מק ואת ווינדוס
<nicoco> מה שיש זה מה שמתשמשים בו
<nicoco> :S
<Gargamel64> nicoco: בדיוק מה שאני חושב
<Ddorda> גמישות זה עניין של זמן
<Gargamel64> או איך שאומרים את זה בצ'אטים פה:
<Ddorda> עד שיהיו לזה מספיק כלים לניהול
<Ddorda> חוץ מזה, שזו רק סביבת עבודה
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן להתקין Fluxbox
<Ddorda> ותהיה לך כמה גמישות שאתה רוצה
<Ddorda> או KDE
<Gargamel64> nicoco: +0x1
<nicoco> יא ווארדי איזה באג עצבני
<Gargamel64> (אני אוהב מספרים הקסה דצימלים)
<nicoco> לאג*
<Gargamel64> כן, ברור שאלה מחלות ילדות
<Gargamel64> וברור שאין עדיין תוספים
<Gargamel64> וברור שיש מלא באגים
<Gargamel64> וברור שהכל יפתר בהמשך
<Gargamel64> אני מדבר על כרגע שזה לא נוח לי
<Gargamel64> ולכן אני עדיין על 10.10 עם גנום 2
<nicoco> אני על 11.04 עם גנום 2
<nicoco> ואני די מרוצה עד עכשיו
<Gargamel64> זה אפשרי?
<nicoco> הכל עובד יפה מאוד
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אתה יכול לסמן
<Gargamel64> זה לא דורס תקיות וזה?
<nicoco> Ubuntu Classic Desktop
<nicoco> זאת אפשרות שמובנית בהתקנה
<nicoco> לא דורס כלום
<Gargamel64> היתה פה רודנסקי אחת
<Gargamel64> אמרה את זה כל כך הרבה פעמים
<Gargamel64> ש‏‫בשביל הצחוק רציתי לכתוב משהו שהובורג יספור את זה
<Gargamel64> אני אנסה בטח בחג להתקין על הנייד 11.04, אם ילך חלק אז גם בשאר המחשבים
<nicoco> היא אמרה את זה כשהיא התקינה את הבטא
<nicoco> אני דווקא מרוצה מהשדרוג
<Gargamel64> יפה
<Gargamel64> אגב יש תחושה שאין כ"כ פעילות בזמן האחרון
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אם יש לך זמן לכתוב קוד להובורג, יש לי יופי של רעיון
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אתה צודק
<Ddorda> זה בגלל כמה דברים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אנחנו לא תקועים עדיין עם העצים שנופלים וזה?
<Ddorda> א) אין לי יותר זמן לדחוף דברים שיקרו
<Ddorda> ב) הפורומים במצב קשה
<Ddorda> ואין לי זמן לטפל בזה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Ddorda> איזה עצים?
<Gargamel64> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Gargamel64> אלה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אז תבקש עזרה.. אולי אני יודע לעזור
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אין לי זמן גם לבקש עזרה :)
<Gargamel64> לא מכיר PHP כ"כ אבל אפשר ללמוד
<Ddorda> לא צריך לדעת פהפ
<Ddorda> צריך לדעת דרופל
<Gargamel64> שבנוייה ב-ASP קלאסי אני מבין
<Gargamel64> סתם, אוקיי
<Gargamel64> אז איזה בעיות יש?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני כבר לא כ"כ בטוח. כתוב בוויקי
<Ddorda> אני כבר לא זוכרק
<Ddorda> זוכר
<Ddorda> אני כבר איזה חודשיים וחצי לא ממש בקהילה
<Ddorda> עובד הרבה
<Ddorda> איזה 9 שעות ביום + איזה שלוש שעות נסיעה
<Gargamel64> האמת שזאת לא הבעיה
<Ddorda> אלא?
<Gargamel64> הבעיה היא שאין פעילות בגלל שאדם אחד חסר
<Gargamel64> זה מצב לא בריא בכל ארגון
<Gargamel64> (לא שאני תוקף חלילה או משהו)
<Gargamel64> פשוט התלות הזאת לא בריאה
<Ddorda> ברור
<Ddorda> אני פחדתי שזה מה שיקרה
<Gargamel64> ועכשיו תבוא השאלה "אז למה אתה לא עושה?". לי אין יכולת להוביל
<Gargamel64> אני נגרר יופי
<Ddorda> לכל אחד יש יכולת להוביל. נראה לך שאני נולדתי ככה?
<Gargamel64> רוצה לפתוח את זה?
<Ddorda> למדתי את זה בניסוי וטעייה
<Gargamel64> כל יום מגלים גן חדש
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> לא מזמן גילו גן שגורם לגברים לבגוד לעומת גן שגורם להיות נאמנים
<Ddorda> ויש גן שעוסק ביכולת להוביל
<Gargamel64> סביר להניח שיגלו יום אחד
<Gargamel64> אבל אנחנו קצת סוטים מהנושא
<Gargamel64> והאמת שדי ירד לי העניין מהוויקי מהסיבה שאף אחד לא משתמש בו
<Gargamel64> אז זה נותן תחושה שאני לא עושה כלום
<Gargamel64> וגם אף אחד לא ממש תורם שם
<Gargamel64> להוציא אותך מדי פעם
<Ddorda> אף אחד לא משתמש בו כי אף אחד לא נותן לשם לינקים
<Ddorda> אני חושב שכל הבעיה מתחילה ונגמרת בפורום
<Ddorda> אין מי שיוביל כי אין כמעט קהילה, אין כמעט קהילה כי הפורום דפוק
<Gargamel64> לא יודע אם דפוק, פשוט לא נוח
<Gargamel64> יותר מדי כתום ומפריע בעין
<Ddorda> ברגע שהפורום יעבוד כמו שצריך לדעתי הקהילה תצמח, יהיה מי שיוביל וכו'
<Gargamel64> אפשרי
<nicoco> +1
<nicoco> הייתי עוזר בשמחה
<nicoco> אבל גם אני מוגבל בזמן
<nicoco> והאמת, גם אין לי כל כך סבלנות
<Ddorda> זהו, אז לי יש סבלנות אבל נגמר לי הזמן
<Ddorda> כל עוד עמדתי מאחורה והזזתי דברים הייתה התקדמות, עכשיו צריך מחליף
<Gargamel64> תתאחדו
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: זהו, שפה אני לא מסכים איתך, לא צריך מחליף, צריך פעילים נוספים
<Gargamel64> אם אתה מביא מחליף, הבעיה עם התלות נשארת
<Ddorda> כן, לזה התכוונתי
<Ddorda> שתתחיל להיות קהילה למען השם
<Gargamel64> אז איפה כתוב מה צריך לעשות?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: בוויקי
<Ddorda> יש שם עמוד מטלות
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> !wiki מטלות
<Ddorda> (מעניין אם זה עובד)
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/רשימת_מטלות
<Ddorda> אדיר!
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: למה שלא יעבוד?
<Ddorda> לא יודע
<Gargamel64> וואו הרבה
<Ddorda> fi
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ומה התחלת להגיד על מודול בהובורג לפני כן?
<Gargamel64> כי דרופל אני לא כזה מכיר
<Gargamel64> למרות שאפשר ללמוד
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מכיר את wolframalpha?
<Gargamel64> שלום-שלום-מה-נשמע וזה
<Gargamel64> לא ממש
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> אתר
<Ddorda> wolframalpha.com
<Ddorda> שעונה על כל מני שאלות
<Ddorda> הם שיחררו API לפייתון
<Ddorda> מה שאומר שאפשר להתמנשק אל האתר דרך הבוט
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> זה לא אמור להיות כזה מסובך
<Gargamel64> וזה אתר מוכר?
<Gargamel64> פעם ראשונה שאני שומע עליו, ואני מכיר הרבה אתרים שזה הקונספט שלהם
<Ddorda> אתר מאוד מוכר
<Ddorda> לדעתי אולי הכי מוכר בתחום
<Ddorda> איזה אתרים כאלה אתה מכיר?
<Gargamel64> yahoo answers, wikihow, וכאלה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה לא אותו דבר
<Ddorda> אתה כותב שאלה והוא מציג לך תשובה
<Ddorda> תנסה לשאול אותו שאלות
<Ddorda> מתמטיות ולא רק
<Gargamel64> כן, זה אוטומטי
<Gargamel64> יש גם דוגמאות שם, יפה
<Gargamel64> יש שם יכולת הבנה טובה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: טוב אני זז לישון, אז לילה טוב
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-07
<hadar> hi, I have a problem with wifi connection on ubuntu 11.4, is there anyone here that may help me ?
<matanya> מה הבעיה?
<matanya> תאר פרט והבא דוגמאות
<Ddorda> avishai: היי אבישי
<Ddorda>  מה קורה? :)
<avishai> ‏הכל טוב
<avishai> ‏איפה נתנאל שיין? הפורומים של ארץ' לא עובדים
<avishai> ‏כמה מביך...
<Nighthawk``> אבישי ודור, אתם אולי מכירים ubuntu sniffer for wifi networks ?
<avishai> ‏אני מכיר aircrack. לזה אתה מתכוון?
<Nighthawk``> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/167762_492151958415_300760038415_5963697_2241910_n.jpg
<moo3> משהו מעניין בגזרה?
<moo3> לווירטואל בוקס על ווינדוס7\64 יש הודעת שגיאה ממש מטומטמת
<moo3> Deletion of all files belonging to the VM is currently disabled on Windows/x64 to prevent a crash. That will be fixed in the next release
<serfus> הרגע שלחתי אימייל שהיה כתוב בו "i have attached" ושכחתי להוסיף את הקובץ. אז ג'ימייל שואל אותי האם לשלוח למרות ששכחתי את הקובץ
<serfus> wtf
<moo3> אתה בטוח שאת הקובץ? או בלי תוכן הודעה
<serfus> כן כן
<moo3> אה הוא זיהה שרשמת attached
<moo3> נחמד
<serfus> מעבר לנחמד....
<Ddorda> avishai: היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<avishai> ‏אהלן
<avishai> ‏הכל טוב
<Ddorda> אחלה :)
<Ddorda> !hoborg
<Ddorda> .hoborg
<Ddorda> !about
<Ddorda> .about
<Ddorda> אוף נו אני תמיד שוכח את הפקודה הזאצ
<Ddorda> :X
<sijp> rm -rf /
<sijp> זו?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> בדיוק
<Ddorda> תודה שהזכרת לי :)
<sijp> בכיף
<sijp> אל תשכח לבצע אותה כרוט
<sijp> אחרת היא לא תעבוד
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-08
<moo3> בוקר טוב
<moo3> הפקודה הזו rm -rf /
<moo3> מוחקת את כל התיקיות ברוט?
<moo3> אהה עכשיו הבנתי זה היה בצחוק
<turnOftheJedi> למה? את רוצה ליצור וירוס?
<moo3> ממש לא.. זה רשום בהיסטורי למעלה
<turnOftheJedi> אההה...אני פשוט לפני כמה דקות התחברתי, אז אין לי את ההיסטוריה
<moo3> חח התחלתי לקרוא
<moo3> על האופציות של הפקודה
<moo3> באתי כבר לנסות אותה על המכונה הוירטואלית שלי
<turnOftheJedi> =]
<cat4> hay
<cat4> יש כאן מישהוא?!
<turnOftheJedi> כן
<moo3> אין הוא הלך
<turnOftheJedi> חבל
<moo3> משהו מעניין בעולם הלינוקס?
<turnOftheJedi> לא ממש יודע, אני עדיין עם 10.10
<turnOftheJedi> אתה?
<moo3> עשיתי אפגרייד למכונה הוירטואלית ל11.04
<moo3> סתם דפק לי את ה
<moo3> guest addintions
<moo3> ועכשיו אני לא יכול לראות על מסך מלא
<moo3> כבר ימים אני מנסה לפתור את זה עד שבסוף נכנעתי, עוד מעט פשוט אתקין על הלפטופ אובונטו וזהו
<moo3> מקסימום אשים את שבע בתוך הוירטואלי
<turnOftheJedi> אהה חחחחח - אני ניסיתי להתקין גם על הלפטופ שלי, אבל אני מקבל מסך שחור, למרות שהמערכת (במצב לייב) רצה.
<turnOftheJedi> אז אני מעדיף להשאר עם 10.10
<turnOftheJedi> עד שיתקנו את הבאג בגירסא הבאה
<moo3> אולי החומרה לא מספיק חזקה?
<turnOftheJedi> לא נראה לי - כולה קניתי את המחשב הזה לפני חצי שנה, לא נראה לי שהחומרה חלשה.
<moo3> ראיתי איזו הודעה ש11.04 מודיע שהחומרה (בוירטואלי) לא מספיק חזקה אז הוא נשאר עם הממשק של 10.10 עד שנגדיר לו מחדש
<moo3> איזה מעבד זה? והמסך הוא 15.6 ?
<turnOftheJedi> Dual Core T4500 2.3GHz
<turnOftheJedi> 15.6 כן
<moo3> אחי..מעבד ישן
<moo3> לפחות קנית אותו בזול?
<turnOftheJedi> 2,500
<turnOftheJedi> נחשב זול? =P
<moo3> כן
<turnOftheJedi> חחחחחח אז כן
<turnOftheJedi> =]
<moo3> מחיר טוב.. כמובן שתלוי בשאר החומרה
<moo3> (=
<turnOftheJedi> חחח כן.
<turnOftheJedi> אבל מה שמציק לי שהמסך מזייף
<turnOftheJedi> והכרטיס מסך דווקא נורמלי
<moo3> מה זאת אומרת מזייף?
<turnOftheJedi> כלומר - לא Nvidia או ATI
<turnOftheJedi> העניין של המסך השחור
<turnOftheJedi> כאשר אני עושה בוט ללייב-סידי של אובונטו 11
<moo3> ראיתי שיש באתר כאן דרישות מינימום לאובונטו החדש
<moo3> תוודא שהמחשב עונה על הכל...
<turnOftheJedi> שלח לי לינק
<moo3> שניה
<moo3> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%94%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%AA_%D7%94%D7%95%D7%A6%D7%90%D7%94_%D7%9C%D7%90%D7%95%D7%A8_%D7%A9%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%A8_%D7%A6%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%9C
<moo3> אה זה ל10.04
<moo3> שהוא הרבה יותר יציב
<moo3> דרך אגב אתה יכול לנסות את גרסאת הנוטבוק אם ממש מעניין אותך
<turnOftheJedi> גירסת הנוטבוק - שלח לי
<moo3> חח זה כאן באתר......
<moo3> שניה
<moo3> טוב, טעות שלי
<moo3> למרות שהם מפרסמים באתר כאן שיש גרסאת 11.04 לנוטבוקים
<moo3> אין כזה דבר....
<turnOftheJedi> חבל
<turnOftheJedi> טוב לא נורא
<turnOftheJedi> ננסה לשדרג את אובונטו 10.10 דרך הדיסק, אבל פשוט חבל לי לעשות את זה עכשיו, יש לי הרבה חומר על הארדיסק.
<turnOftheJedi> אני אעשה את זה אחרי שאני אגבה את הכל
<moo3> לפי מה שאני קורא שילבו את ההפצות בגרסא האחרונה
<turnOftheJedi> אההההה
<moo3> כן, בטח לפני המסך השחור שלך אתה צריך לרדת ל
<moo3> SHELL
<moo3> DROP TO SHELL
<moo3> ואז לשנות בהגדרות של איקס את הרזולוציות
<turnOftheJedi> זה לא ממש מסך שחור, זה פשוט שהמסך של הלפטופ שלי לא נדלק
<turnOftheJedi> אין לי שורת פקודות
<turnOftheJedi> אם היה לי זה היה מצוין.
<moo3> אבל הביוס כן עולה
<turnOftheJedi> הביוס"?
<moo3> רק כשהוא מגיע לשלב של ההארד דיסק הוא ניהייה שחור
<turnOftheJedi> כלומר זה שאתה מגדיר את השעון במחשב ואת סדר הבוט וכל זה?
<moo3> הפוסט מה שנקרא, המסך הראשוני של המחשב
<moo3> כן
<turnOftheJedi> כן - הכל בסדר עם הפוסט. הבעיה כשהוא עושה בוט לסידירום (כדי להתקין את אובונטו דרך ה-live-cd), הוא נטען ואז המסך נכבה.
<turnOftheJedi> אבל הכל רץ מסביב, ולמרות הכל, אחרי שעתיים המסך עדיין לא נדלק
<moo3> זה נשמע גם כמו דיסק דפוק
<turnOftheJedi> כן זה גם מה שאני חשבתי, אבל זה משהו אחר.
<moo3> אתה צריך לעשות MD5Checksum
<moo3> לקובץ ISO
<turnOftheJedi> כי צרבתי 3 פעמים ועשיתי checksum וכלום
<moo3> הבנתי..
<moo3> אז זו רק בעיית רזולוציה
<moo3> מה אם אתה מחבר את הלפטופ למסך חיצוני?
<turnOftheJedi> על זה לא חשבתי.
<turnOftheJedi> זה אולי יכול לעבוד
<moo3> כן הייתי עושה את זה במעבדה עם ווינדוסים שנדפקו, מחליף להם ממסך של אלסידי למסך ישן ופתאום הם היו מציגים
<turnOftheJedi> אז - רגע, יש לי בעיה כנראה בחומרה?
<moo3> לא, אני רק משער כן? יש בעיה בהגדרות הרזולוציה
<turnOftheJedi> נשמע הגיוני
<moo3> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moo3> את זה אתה אמור להריץ על מערכת שרצה
<moo3> השאלה אם יש לך אופציה להגיע לטרמינל
<turnOftheJedi> מה זה עושה?
<moo3> נותן לך לקנפג מחדש את הרזולוציה
<turnOftheJedi> אני יכול לעשות alt+f4 או משהו כזה
<turnOftheJedi> אה אוקיי
<moo3> Ctrl + Alt + F2/F3/F4
<moo3> אולי
<turnOftheJedi> חחח - כן
<nady> חג שמח
<nady> יש מישהו
<getafix28> שלום
<getafix28> בבקשה שיהיה פה מישהו
<getafix28> שרק מבין איך מפעילים מחשב
<getafix28> רק מישהו שיענה לרגע קט עם רצון להכריע בויכוח
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-09
<getafix28> הלו יש פה מישהו בבקשה
<asw3> אני לא יודע איך מפעילים מחשב
<asw3> הוא פועל כל הזמן
<asw3> אין לי צורך להפעיל אותו
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> אנחנו צריכים רק מישהו
<getafix28> שיענה לנו לרגע קט
<getafix28> אנחנו יודעים להפעיל מחשב
<getafix28> רק צריכים מישהו ניטרלי שמוכן לקרוא שני דקות משהו מסויים ולהגיב את הדעה שלו בעניין
<asw3> אם לא תכתוב,אין סיכוי שתקבל דעה מאף אחד
<getafix28> חחחחחחחח סבבה אחי כתבתי כבר זה פשוט מאוד ארוך אז לא נראה לי שיתנו לפרסם את זה פה אני ינסה
<getafix28> אבל אם לא ילך אז זה מופיע פה בפורום של האתר הזה אובונטו ישראל
<getafix28> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/601#comment-985
<getafix28> שניה אני עושה העתק הדבק על כל מצב
<getafix28> בעצם עדיף שתקרא בפורום כדי שתוכל להגיב אחי כי אנחנו שני אנשים ורק אני מחובר כרגע ואני רוצה שכל תגובה תשמר בנושא הזה
<getafix28> כי זה באמת עניין של חיים ומוות אחי חחחח
<getafix28> בבקשה ממך אבל תגיב את הדעה הכנה שלך בלי להתבייש ובלי לצאת עלי כי אין לי ניקוד כמו שצריך בשאלה חחחח
<asw3> לא הבנתי איפה השאלה שם..
<getafix28> שמע אחי בקיצור
<getafix28> אנחנו שני דודו
<getafix28> דודו 1 ודודו2
<getafix28> דודו 2 לומד שנה וחצי פייטון ולינוקס
<getafix28> אבל דודו 2 מתבלבל בין מגה בייט
<getafix28> לג'יגה בייט
<getafix28> והוא לא יודע מה המשמעות של סטרינג
<getafix28> למרות שהוא לומד שנה וחצי פייטון כבר
<getafix28> 2
<getafix28> אני מאוד אוהב את דודו ש2
<getafix28> אבל אני רוצה שמישהו יגיד לו מהצד
<getafix28> שמע אחי אם אתה לא מבין את הבסיס של המחשב
<getafix28> אין מצב שאתה תוכל להתקדם לדברים רציניים באמת
<getafix28> כי יש בסיס שחייב ללמוד
<getafix28> מבין אחי אבל אם אתה יכול תגיב לנו אחי כדי שהוא יוכל לקרוא את זה מחר
<asw3> איפה הוא לומד?
<getafix28> והוא ממש אוהב ללמוד
<getafix28> אחי הוא לא מבין אנגלית
<asw3> שנה וחצי?
<getafix28> אבל הוא חושב
<getafix28> שמדריכים של ילדים בני 15
<getafix28> מושפעים
<getafix28> בשילוב של תרגום גוגל
<getafix28> יובילו אותו להצליח לקחת לג'ימייל את כל המאגרי מידע
<getafix28> אם הוא רק ירצה
<getafix28> אבל לך תסביר לו שאם הוא לא יודע מה זה מגה בייט
<getafix28> ומה זה סוגי ערכים בשפת מחשב
<getafix28> שזה הדברים הכי פשוטים
<getafix28> הוא לא יצליח לעשות כלום
<getafix28> ואולי הוא פשוט לא לומד בדרך הנכונה
<getafix28> מה זה אולי
<getafix28> זה או שזה נורמלי
<dk645> הייייייי
<asw3> אם הוא לומד שנה וחצי הוא אמור לדעת משהו
<getafix28> ששנה וחצי וזה הידע שלך
<asw3> אני לא יודע מה הוא לומד
<asw3> אבל נראה שהוא לא לומד
<getafix28> וזה הפאקינג דברים שאתה חושב שאתה מסוגל לעשות
<getafix28> או שאתה צריך לשנות דרך
<dk645> הינה דודו שלא --------> "מבין" לא יודע איך שאתה מפרש
<getafix28> פשוטו כמשמעו
<getafix28> אתה מבין אחי
<getafix28> אתה חכם
<dk645> דודו אני פה
<getafix28> ואתה תותח
<getafix28> אני אוהב אותך ומעריך אותך שפתחת לי את הראש
<getafix28> ואני לא חושב שטויות יותר
<getafix28> ועסוק בללמוד
<getafix28> אבל אני רוצה שמישהו יגיד לך
<dk645> כן אני יודע את זה שאתה מעריך ואוהב והכל
<getafix28> ושדברים כאלה
<getafix28> כמו לזייף עוגיות של פייסבוק
<getafix28> שאתה לא צודק
<dk645> אבל אני לא מסכים איתך אנחנו חלוקים בדעות
<getafix28> פשוט לא אפשריים
<getafix28> אז הנה
<getafix28> שיעזור לך
<getafix28> יש לנו פה עוד חבר
<getafix28> ואולי הוא יגרום לך להבין מה שאני אומר לך
<getafix28> שפייסבוק שווה 3 מליירד דולר
<asw3> dk645, איפה למדת?
<dk645> נו ו...
<getafix28> לפחות לא בדרך הזאת
<getafix28> ואתה לא תצליח דרך מדריך באינטרנט להגיע למה שאתה רוצה
<getafix28> תענה לו דודו
<getafix28> הוא שואל אותך איפה למדת
<dk645> בבית מספרים
<getafix28> איפה למדת שחיבור של פורט 80 עם עוגיות
<getafix28> יעזור לך להכנס למשתמשים
<getafix28> חחחח
<asw3> ומה למדת?
<dk645> לא אמרת ככה
<asw3> או שסתם קראת ולא הבנת כלום?
<dk645> התכוונתי שדרך העוגיות שעוברות תעבורה דרף פורט 80 אפשר להשיג תוצאות יפות
<getafix28> אחי
<dk645> למדתי פייטון בסיסי וטוב לי שם
<getafix28> מה השם שלך
<getafix28> ?
<getafix28> הבחור שמדבר איתנו?
<asw3> נו ואם למדת פייטון מה יעזור לך עוגיות?
<dk645> דודו
<getafix28> אתה מסכים איתי שאין שום דבר קסום בעוגיות
<getafix28> שבעזרתו תצליח לעשות קסמים באינטרנט
<dk645> ניתן לזייף עוגיה
<dk645> ?
<getafix28> בדיוק זה השאלה
<dk645> קוראים לזה הרעלת עוגיה
<asw3> עוד לא הבנתי מה המטרה עם העוגיות
<dk645> אבל זה זיוף בעיקרון אתה טועה
<getafix28> גם אני לא
<getafix28> חחחחח
<getafix28> ואני שבוע בויכוח על העוגיות הארורות האלה
<dk645> המטרה קודם כל ללמוד ודבר שני להפעיל אותם
<getafix28> אתה מוכן להסביר לו מה המטרה של העוגיה
<getafix28> מה זה עוגיה
<dk645> לנסות לשחזר
<getafix28> ולאמת את המיתוס
<getafix28> שעוגיה זה בעצם לא משהו שמכיל סיסמא/ושאר ירקות
<asw3> עזוב אני חושב שאתה לא יודע בדיוק מה אתה רוצה מהעוגיה
<dk645> זה מכיל סיסמא
<dk645> סיסמאות
<getafix28> נראה לי הוא רוצה לבשל אותה
<dk645> יש סוגים של עוגיות זה מורכב
<asw3> מה הקשר בין פייתון לעוגיות
<getafix28> אחי נכון שאתה שוקל להתנתק מאובונטו בגלל השטויות ששמעת פה ב10 דקות האחרונות או לא אבל את האמת תהיה רציני אחי ותגיד אם מה ששמעת פה הוא לא שטויות במיץ עגבניות
<asw3> למה אתה מערבב בשר וחלב ביחד
<dk645> אני לא מערבב בשר וחלב
<getafix28> וואי אחי בא לי שתבוא תשתה איתנו וודקה מחר
<getafix28> פשש סוף סוף אני מפסיק לרעוד מישהו מבין אותי
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> הרג אותי כבר
<asw3> אני לא שותה אלכוהול זול
<getafix28> חחחחחחח אנחנו שותים רק של הביוקר תאמין לי
<dk645> דרך פייטון אפשר לערוך עוגיות
<asw3> לפי דעתי עדיף שתלכו תאכלו עוגיות עבדי
<asw3> עזוב אותך משטויות
<getafix28> לסיכום אחי תסכים איתי שאם אתה לומד פייטון שנה וחצי ובאתי ושאלתי אותך שאלה מהראש מה זה סטרינג ואתה לא יודע תשובה לענות לי
<asw3> לא יצא לך מזה כלום
<getafix28> אז תסכים איתי שאתה לא למדת כלום
<getafix28> ?
<getafix28> אבל ברצינות אחי
<dk645> אין סיכוי להסכים
<dk645> חחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> יש יותר בסיסי מזה
<getafix28> ?
<getafix28> מסוגי ערכים
<getafix28> אחי אתה חושב שניתן לבנות תוכנה כל שהיא
<getafix28> בלי לדעת בעל פה מתוך שינה
<getafix28> מה זה סטרינג
<getafix28> ומה זה Int
<getafix28> ברצינות עכשיו
<dk645> חחחח[\
<getafix28> כל תוכנה
<dk645> אני כניראה לא יענה לך על זה
<getafix28> שתגיד לך רק בוקר טוב
<dk645> למה הכל כתוב אצלי
<getafix28> אני מדבר איתו דודו
<getafix28> אין כתוב אחי
<getafix28> אין בזה כתוב
<getafix28> זה כמו שתגיד לי שלוח הכפל
<getafix28> כתוב לך
<getafix28> או הא ב
<dk645> אצלי יש כתוב
<getafix28> או abc
<dk645> אצלך אין
<getafix28> זה לא צריך להיות כתוב אחי
<getafix28> זה צריך להוכיח לך שמשהו פה לא בסדר
<dk645> אני צריך לשלוף
<dk645> אה הבנתי
<dk645> כניראה הרגלתי את המוח שלי לשיטה אחרת
<getafix28> תראה החבר שלנו החדש התנתק בגללך
<getafix28> עצבנת אותו נראה לי
<dk645> הוא עגלה
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<asw3> עוגיות זה לא התחום שלך
<asw3> תחפש דברים אחרים
<asw3> תלך תלמד
<asw3> sql injection
<getafix28> וואי זהו אתה משוגע זה בדוק חאלס אני לא יכול ככה
<getafix28> אחי מה אתה מכניס לו רעיונות
<getafix28> הוא מחר עוד יעשה את זה למשרד של ביל גייטס
<dk645> אולי תלמדו מה שבא לכם
<getafix28> ולא יבין למה זה לא עובד לו
<asw3> ביל גיטס כבר בפנסיה
<getafix28> עוד יותר גרוע
<getafix28> הוא ינסה למשרד הישן בטח
<asw3> תן לו לנסות
<asw3> מקסימום ימ"ר ת"א יבואו אליו לבית
<getafix28> וואלה הוא צודק אבל דודו
<getafix28> למה שאתה רוצה
<dk645> אני חושב שאתם צריכים להתחיל ללמוד לעומק ,
<getafix28> יש מצב שזה הדרך
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> אתה מבין אחי
<getafix28> הוא רוצה שאני ילמד לעומק
<getafix28> כדי לדעת שפורט 80 בעצם מאפשר כניסה דרך עוגיות
<getafix28> טוב ודודו אחי
<getafix28> די זהו
<getafix28> סיימנו להיום
<dk645> ברגע שהיית מבין את העוגיה לעומק היית מבין אותי
<dk645> אבל אתה לא מבין אותי אז זה בעיה
<getafix28> מה יש להבין בעוגיה
<getafix28> מה אתה לא רוצה להבין עברית פשוטה
<dk645> תחקור אותה חצי שנה
<asw3> למה דווקא פורט 80
<getafix28> עוגיה זה רק משהו שמזהה אותך באתר
<asw3> פורט 22 יותר שווה
<getafix28> זהו
<getafix28> לא יותר מזה
<getafix28> אתה לא תשיג ממנה את הסיסמא
<getafix28> או שום דבר אחק
<dk645> טוב
<getafix28> אחר
<getafix28> טוב באמת טוב די אחי חאלס זהו אני מת
<dk645> חחחחחח
<getafix28> אני הולך להכין עוגיה של הפנטגון
<getafix28> ועל הדרך
<dk645> לאאאאאאאא
<getafix28> של בנק ישראל
<getafix28> נדבר מחר
<dk645> קודם להבין אותה
<getafix28> אני ישלח את המטוס הפרטי שלי
<dk645> לשחק איתה
<getafix28> אחרי שאני יכין עוגיה של חיל האויר
<getafix28> בטהיטי
<getafix28> אני יתחבר לחיל האויר בטהיטי וישנה את המספר רישוי של מטוס שם ואני יביא אותך אלי
<getafix28> לחוף הפרטי
<getafix28> אחרי שאני יזייף עוגיה של ממשלת טהיטי
<getafix28> ויעשה את החוף הראשי שם על שמי
<asw3> 85.65.178.60.dynamic.barak-online.net דוד חבל עליך
<asw3> ברק לא יאהבו שאתה מתעסק עם עוגיות
<getafix28> תחכה לי בבוקר כפרה
<dk645> אני מתעסק עם עוגיות שלי
<dk645> לא מתעסק עם אף עוגיה אחרת
<dk645> רק אני מבין שעוגיות זה יכל להיות מחקר טוב
<asw3> אם מחר ידפקו לך בדלת ויקחו לך את המחשב
<dk645> בתור שילוב עם פייטון
<asw3> אל תגיד שלא אמרתי
<dk645> חחחח
<dk645> הכל טוב
<getafix28> מה פתאום אחי מי יקח לו את המחשב
<getafix28> הוא יבנה עוגיה
<getafix28> של מחלקת הונאה
<dk645> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> וישנה את הכתובת של הפורץ
<getafix28> ואחרי זה הוא יבנה עוגת שוקולד
<dk645> בטוח שאני התעסק בזה לצרכים טובים
<getafix28> ופה בכלל העניינים יסתבכו
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח דודו?
<dk645> wat
<getafix28> בוא נבנה עוגיה של רמי מירו
<getafix28> נדפוק לו את הזולה
<dk645> חחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<getafix28> למה צריך להתארגן בכלל אחי
<dk645> היא צריכה להיות עוגיה הרעלה רצינית
<getafix28> מורעלת באל אס די כן
<getafix28> חחחח
<dk645> מורעלת בחומר טוב
<asw3> עוד מעט עוגיה יבוא אליכם
<getafix28> קיצור אחי אני אומר לך את זה בפעמים האחרונות כפרה. אתה ראית שאנחנו תעשיה באינטרנט. ואחנו עושים כסף יותר מכסף טוב. אני לא גאון אחי אבל מה שאני עושה אני מבין בו בכל אופן. אם אתה רוצה לקחת את העצה שלי כפרה ולהבין מה הגבולות שניתן לעשות כיום באינט
<asw3> http://www.tvland.co.il/Pics/6imbig.jpg
<getafix28> ואולי תבין שפשוט הדרך לא הייתה הכי נכונה בעולם לא שאתה טיפש אחי אולי פשוט הדרך לא הייתה נכונה
<getafix28> ואתה צריך ללמוד את הבסיס קודם
<getafix28> אני אומר לך את זה בתור חבר אחי לא יותר מזה
<getafix28> ואני יגיד את זה שוב אם לא תשתכנע מחר אחרי שיגיבו לשאלה שפרסמתי
<getafix28> ואחרי זה זהו אני מבחינתי משחרר מהנושא הזה
<getafix28> אבל נתתי לך הבטחה אחי בזבזת שנה וחצי אתה תבזבז עוד 5 ולא תתקדם בכלל
<dk645> חופשי
<asw3> דוד דחף לדוד עוגיה
<trew100> בתאריך 9 ביוני 2011 12:44, מאת חזון שמים <main@sky-view.co.il>:
<trew100>      
<trew100>      
<trew100>     תיאור: לוגו חדש חזון שמים
<trew100>      
<trew100>     From: ישראל ישראלי [mailto:mgiliron@gmail.com]
<trew100>     Sent: Tuesday, June 07, 2011 00:32
<trew100>     To: חזון שמים
<trew100>     Subject: ה' סיון
<trew100>      
<trew100>     בס"ד
<trew100>     ערב טוב
<trew100>     בדקתי את האופציות החדשות אבל משום מה הצילצולים שוב לא עובדים
<trew100>     בהשמעה מקדימה הם מנגנים אך בכל אופציה אחרת הם לא מנגנים
<trew100>     טופל – תורידי מהאתר ותבדקי.
<trew100>     כיוון עוצמת הקול- עובדת
<trew100>     הוספת מס' מנגינות יחד-עובד
<trew100>     השינויים בטבלת העריכה- עברתי על חלקם
<trew100>     כמו שראיתי זה הורדה של כמה כפתורים כמו שמירה בשם, שמור, הוספה של טבלה, ויצירה של טבלה חדשה
<trew100>     שימושיות-
<trew100>     בחלון טבלת האירועים שלי לא ניתן להחליף שם לטבלה רק בשעת יצירתה ניתן לתת לה שם.
<trew100>     המשתמש חיב לצאת דרך כפתור הX מחלון עריכת צילצולים אחרת לא ישמרו לו השינוים שערך בקובץ.
<trew100>     (לא דבר שמפריע) התוכנה לא מרעננת את חלון עריכת אירועים ומוחקת את התיבות בפתיחה של טבלה חדשה- לאחר יצירת ארוע חדש התוכנה מאפסת את עצמה.
<trew100>     בחלון עריכת הצילצולים המשתמש לא יכול ליצור טבלת אירועים חדשה בחלון זה אלא צריך לעבור לחלון הקודם
<trew100>     אם הרעיון הוא עבודה בסדר נכון אז הערה זו לא רלונטית.
<trew100>     בינתיים אני לא יכולה לבדוק את הצילצולים באופציות של הזמנים לפני השקיעה אחרי וכו' - נחכה שבעיה זו תסתדר.
<trew100>     תודה
<serfus> מישהו פה משתמש בכרומיום בעברית?
<grawcho__> serfus: התקנתי מחשב אחד כזה ... למה אתה שואל ?
<serfus> grawcho, בדפדפן, לא במערכת ההפעלה
<grawcho> כן ... הבנתי
<serfus> יש לי פה איזה באג אבל כבר לא משנה כל כך כי דיווחתי
<serfus> רציתי לדעת גם אם אצל אחרים
<grawcho> איזה באג
<serfus> כשאתה מזיז טאב בשורת הטאבים, הוא עובר למקום הפוך מאיפה שאתה מושך
<grawcho> אני אבדוק
<serfus> במראה
<serfus> כלומר, אתה מזיז 2 לצד, אז הוא מזיז 2 לצד השני
<grawcho> הבנתי ... אני בודק שנייה
<serfus> grawcho, אני חייב לזוז, תבדוק ותודיע לי אחר כך
<serfus> או לאחר שאתה בודק ואני אסתכל כשאחזור
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<trew100> סבבות
<trew100> מה איתך?
<avi1333> סבבה
<avi1333> ידוע מה כבר מי מהקהילה עשה את הסרטו הזה:http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/check-out-the-insane-speed-of-elementary-os-luna-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<avi1333> נראית מערכת באמת מהירה מאוד
<serfus> avi1333, ללא ספק מהירה...
<serfus> מה הכוונה מי הכין את הסרטון? כתוב שם
<avi1333> זה מישהו מהקהילה?רואים שם שייש לו מקלדת עברית
<avi1333> יש להורדה כבר גרסאת בטא?שווה לנסות?
<serfus> לא ידוע לי שזה מישהו ישראלי
<serfus> הגרסה בסרטון היא אלפה
<avi1333> אה סבבה,טוב נראה לי הכי טוב לחכות לשחרור הרשמי
<serfus> האלפה עדיין מסוכנת
<avi1333> כן האמת שגם האובנטו הרגיל מאוד מהיר כל עוד כמובן משתמשים בקלסיק ולא ביונטי
<serfus> גם יוניטי יחסית מהירה
<serfus> המערכת בסרטון זה אובונטו שפשוט התאימו אותה
<avi1333> כן טוב כרגע נשאר עם המערכת הנוכחית עד שתצא גרסא רשמית של המערכת הזאות
<serfus> avi1333, יש כבר את המערכת הזאת
<serfus> הגרסה שבסרטון היא אלפה
<serfus> אבל יש אותה גם בגרסה יציבה
<serfus> elementaryos.org
<avi1333> וואלה?לא אמרו שהיא תצא בנובמבר 2011?
<serfus> זה אובונטו
<serfus> היא כרגע מבוססת על גרסה יציבה של אובונטו
<serfus> הגרסה בסרטון מבוססת על גרסת האלפה של אובונטו
<avi1333> אה הבנתי פשוט שתצא גרסא חדשה של אובונטו הם יוציאו גם גרסא חדשה שמבוססת עליה
<avi1333> הרגסא שייש כרגע מבססות על 11.04?
<serfus> לפי האתר נראה שעל 10.10
<avi1333> אה סבבה .אתה אומר שווה לנסות אותה?
<matanya> בdistrowatch קטלו אותה
<mo_o3> תגידו לי שזה לא בדיחה
<mo_o3> להצעות תגובות ושאלות ניתן להפנות לכתובת takionline@walla.co.il
<mo_o3> walla.co.il?!
<mo_o3> לא פלא שהסקריפט שלהם באתר לא עובד
<serfus> avi1333, יש אנשים שמאוד אוהבים את אלמנטרי
<serfus> אני מניח שזה סובייקטיבי
<serfus> היא קלה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אור!
<lightpriest_> שלום שלום :)
<lightpriest_> מה המצב?
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> הכל טוב :)
<lightpriest_> חיים
<lightpriest_> :P
<lightpriest_> אני מחפש משהו
<lightpriest_> ואין לי מושג מה
<Ddorda> יא אללה, ראיתי איזה מחשב של דל
<Ddorda> עונה על כל חלומותי
<lightpriest_> איזה?
<Ddorda> הדבר הכי קרוב למק שעובד עם לינוקס
<Ddorda> לא בטוח עדיין מה הדגם שלו, אני אברר שבוע הבא
<lightpriest_> הדבר הכי קרוב למק זה לא ה סמסונג סדרה 9?
<Ddorda> לא יצא לי לראות
<Ddorda> אבל סמסונג עובדים טוב עם לינוקס?
<Ddorda> תגיד, אתה יודע להתעסק ב־DNSים?
<serfus> קרוב למאק מאיזו בחינה? יש את ASUS UX21 שדומה במראה לאייר
<lightpriest_> האסוס הזה עם 11אינצ'
<lightpriest_> זה קטן מידי
<lightpriest_> יש פה מישהו שמבין ממש טוב בX?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אתה?
<lightpriest_> כנראה שלא מספיק
<lightpriest_> בעע
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest_> יש לי איזורים במסך שאני לוחץ עליהם עם העכבר ושום דבר לא קורה
<lightpriest_> כאילו שהם שייכים לאיזה חלון נסתר, שקוף שנמצא מעל הכל
<matanya> אין אדם כזה
<lightpriest_> ?!
<Ddorda> אני נהגתי לחשוב שעשית דוקטורט ב־X
<Ddorda> Doctor X
<lightpriest_> :)
<lightpriest_> לא ברמה כזו
<lightpriest_> אני מחפש איזה כלי דיבאג שיאפשר לבדוק לאן X שולח את האירועים שלו
<Ddorda> strace?
<lightpriest_> xtrace
<lightpriest_> אבל אני צריך להתחיל סרבר שלם בשביל זה
<lightpriest_> וגם לגרום לGDM להתחיל את הסשן שלו
<lightpriest_> אין לי כוח לזה
<lightpriest_> רבאק
<Ddorda> זה הגיוני שצירך להפעיל סשן חדש בשביל זה
<matanya> תנסה את xev
<Ddorda> אני זז לסופ"ש. אם מישהו צריך אותי שלחו לי מייל
<serfus> Ddorda, נופש?
<Daviddd> GuySoft: שלום
<Daviddd> לא נותן להיכנס לדיסק קשיח
<GuySoft> Daviddd, שלום גם לך
<trew_> Daviddd: ברוך הבא
<Daviddd> trew_: הגעת הביתה?
<trew_> כן
<trew_> בשעה טובה
<trew_> אבל עכשיו סוף סוף יש לי שעת איכות
<trew_> אז אני לא הולך להיות זמין כלכך
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-10
<greenfrog> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<trew100> bbxv
<trew100> ננסה
<greenfrog> תודה
<greenfrog> העניין הוא שמאז שהתקנתי אובונטו הרמקולים שלי לא עובדים
<trew100> אתה משתמש עם אלסה ?
<greenfrog> wubi
<greenfrog> והם גם לא עובדים ברגע שאני עובר לחלונות
<greenfrog> זאת אומרת, הם מפסיקו לעבוד גם כשאני משתמש באובונטו (וובי) וגם בכשאני פותח את המחשב בווינדווס
<greenfrog> כשאני מתחבר לווינדווס הוא אומר לי שהוא מגלה הארדוור חדש אבל לא מצליח להתקין אותו
<greenfrog> אני משאר שזו בעיה של דרייבר
<greenfrog> או שאני טועה?
<greenfrog> אני מדבר לעצמי....
<trew100> לכמה שניות כן
<trew100> הילדה שלי בכתה
<trew100> התקנה מוובי לא מומלצת
<greenfrog> באסה
<trew100> היא אומנם נוחה אבל לא ממולצת בין היתר מהסיבות האלו
<greenfrog> אילו רק ידעתי את זה קודם
<trew100> אתה יכול להסיר ולהתקין בצורה נורמלית
<trew100> בכל אופן זה לא אומר שזה לא יכול לעבוד
<greenfrog> כבר הסרתי. הבעיה היא שעכשיו גם העם הווינדוס הרמקולים לא עובדים
<trew100> אני פשוט לא ממש מכיר טוב את המערכת כיד להסביר איך לתקן אותה
<trew100> תתקין את הדרייבר של הכרטיס קול מה הבעיה
<trew100> הוא אמר שהוא גילה חומרה חדשה לדעתי זה הכרטיס קול שלך
<greenfrog> העניין הוא שהוא לא מוצא את הדרייבר
<trew100> מי זה הוא?
<trew100> ווינדוס?
<greenfrog> כן
<trew100> מה הבעיה להתקין אותו מחדש?
<trew100> כמה שניות באינטרנט
<greenfrog> אני אנסה
<greenfrog> תודה
<greenfrog> ולגבי האובונטו. אתה אומר להתקין את המערכת הפעלהה מלאה
<greenfrog> לא וובי?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> בשביל חוייה מלאה כן
<greenfrog> טוב. ננסה
<trew100> הצלחות
<greenfrog> אבל אחרי שאני אסדר את הרמקולים האלה
<greenfrog> תודה
<trew100> על לא מה
<trew100> מישהו מצא PPA ל-KDE 4.7?
<Elihai> שלום..
<trew100> שבת שלום לכולם
<Elihai> אפשר שאלה,
<Elihai> בתפריט יישומים יש סמל של אינטרנט, נכנסים לשם יש כל מיני תוכנות, יש אפשרות לשנות סמל אחד של תוכנה שם?
<grawcho> Elihai: כן נסה לחיצה ימנית על התפריט
<moo3> Elihai, System -> preferences -> main menu אתה יכול לעשות מה שאתה רוצה משם
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-11
<Leon-Ubuntu> http://ubuntu2u.co.cc/wordpress/            -  טיפים ומדריכים למשתמשי אובונטו מתחילים מי שרוצה מוזמן להיכנס
<i-pink_> hii
<Leon-Ubuntu> hey
<i-pink> מה קורה?
<Leon-Ubuntu> וואללה עייפות מחר בגרות חחח
<Leon-Ubuntu> מה איתך
<i-pink> אני אחרי זה
<dan1> שלום לכולם
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מה קורה?
<i-pink> איך המרגש?
<dan1> בסדר מה שלומך
<dan1> הכל בסדר
<dan1> תודה
<i-pink> סבבבה
<dan1> את אולי יודעת למה לא ניכנס לי לאייסקיו בדרך הפייג'ין
<i-pink> בא לי פירות יבשים
<dan1> פיתאום ביום באיר אחד
<dan1> אולי זה באג
<i-pink> גם לי הוא מגמגם, אז נטשתי אותו לפני שנה בערך..
<i-pink> לכל האנשים שהיו ש יש מסן
<dan1> כן אבל אני חייב איסקיו
<dan1> ובשום דרך לא מתחבר
<dan1> כל היצאות בסדר
<i-pink> אין לי מושג..
<i-pink> מה עם KOPETE?
<dan1> אני בודק אבל לא ניראה לי שזה יעבוד
<dan1> כימעט בטוח
<i-pink> מחזיקה אצבעות...
<dan1> זה השגיאה בפייג'ין התקבלה תגובה לא-צפויה מאת https://api.screenname.aol.com/auth/clientLogin: Password/LoginId Required/Invalid
<i-pink> אני צריכה למצא דרך לשלוט על 32 לדים..
<i-pink> תנסה לעשות לוגין באתר של ICQ..
<i-pink> http://icq.com
<i-pink> מצליח?
<dan1> לא הבנתי מה אני צריך לעשות
<dan1> אני באתר
<i-pink> יש שם אופציה לעשות לוגין..
<i-pink> תנסה תראה אם אתה מצליח
<dan1> מתחבר מהאתר
<i-pink> תחליף סיסימא
<dan1> החלפתי
<dan1> אולי הבעיה שלי במקום המספר של האייסקיו
<dan1> אני שם כתובת
<dan1> אולי זה הבעיה
<i-pink> למה!@?
<dan1> ככה יצא
<i-pink> ואם אתה שם את המספר?
<i-pink> זה עובד?
<dan1> כןןן
<dan1> איזה יופי איזה מחשבה יפה
<dan1> חחחחחחחח
<i-pink> סוף טוב הכל טוב..
<i-pink> עכשיו נראה אותך מוצא פיתרון לשליטה על 32 לדים...
<dan1> אוקיי
<dan1> אני מברר לך
<i-pink> זה צריך להיות משהו פשוט
<i-pink> גם ככה רק לד אחד יפעל כל פעם
<dan1> לפי מה שאני מבין זה האיכות של המסך?
<i-pink> איזה מסך?
<i-pink> זה לדים
<i-pink> כתבתי כאן על הבעיה יותר בפירוט..
<dan1> לא הבנתי את השאלה שלך
<i-pink> כתובתנו: רח' העצמאות 63, חיפה   •   טלפון: 04-8520233 (רב-קווי)   •   פקס: 04-8515958   •   דוא"ל: sales@talmir.co.il
<i-pink> לא זה...
<i-pink> http://www.fresh.co.il/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=544187
<i-pink> זה ^
<dan1> מדליק ממליץ לך  להשתמש רק python
<dan1> אני חושב שזה אפשרי לבנות לך אחד כזה
<dan1> אבל מה זה נותן לך?
<i-pink> אתה מכיר איזה מעגל 5 ל 32 שיכול להתחבר לLPT?
<i-pink> מה כוונה לבנות?
<i-pink> אני בNY
<dan1> תוכנית כזאת
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> אוקי, אני אשמח.
<dan1> חחחח מה תעשי איתה
<dan1> לא הבנתי
<i-pink> אני מעדיפה משהו בלי CMOS שנוטים להיות מכושפים..
<i-pink> אני יודעת שאני יכולה לרבל מספר בין 0 ל255 בLPT
<i-pink> על גבי 8 רגליים שם
<i-pink> אז אני חושבת לקחת 5
<i-pink> ולחבר אותם לממיר מ5 ל32 ואז לקבל שליטה פר לד
<i-pink> ככה שאם אני אשלח לLPT את המספר 26 ידלק לד 26
<dan1> תגידי רוצה לעשות הרבה כסף
<i-pink> איך..
<i-pink> זה לא מזיק..
<dan1> לא כאן
<i-pink> אבל אני לא תאוות בצע
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<dan1> תקשיבי לפי מה שאני מבין את טובה במחשבים
<i-pink> לא הייתי מתיימרת..
<i-pink> יש טובים ממני
<dan1> ברור
<dan1>  את יודעת תיכנות
<i-pink> לא ממש..
<dan1> python
<i-pink> אני יודעת לעשות if ולולאה בפייתון
<dan1> אוקיי מה עוד
<i-pink> וזה די סוגר לי את רוב הפינות.
<i-pink> זהו
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> גם print
<dan1> רק בפייטון
<dan1> ניגד אני רוצה לבנות script את מסוגלת לעשות את זה
<dan1> ברמה בסיסית
<i-pink> תפרט יותר..
<dan1> סקריפט שעובד אוטומט
<dan1> בדרך שלי
<i-pink> מה הוא אמור לעשות?
<dan1> את פשוט תבני לי אותו ואני יעזור לך למה אני מתמצא קצת python
<dan1> הוא אמור לעשות כל מיני פעולות מאחורי הקלעים
<i-pink> אני חושבת שהפייתון זה החלק הקל..
<i-pink> המפענח קצת יותר קשה..
<i-pink> למרות שעשיתי פעם מפענח ל128
<i-pink> אבל אני פשוט שחכתי הרבה..
<dan1> אז אולי תחזרי ללמודים
<i-pink> זה היה בגיל 12..
<i-pink> למדתי לבד..
<dan1> גם אני
<dan1> למדתי לבד כל הזמן
<i-pink> אני מכירה את 74138
<i-pink> הוא 3 ל8
<i-pink> 4 כמוהו יתנו לי 32 יציאות
<i-pink> אבל איך מחברים את המבורים שלהם?
<i-pink> אני פשוט לא זוכרת
<dan1> אני לא מבין אותך
<i-pink> מבואים*
<i-pink> אנ מתכוונת, הכיניסות שלהם
<dan1> את יותר בקטע של חומרה ניראה לי
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> אני צריכה להזכר בזה..
<dan1> זו את בחולצה של הפיירפוקס
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> איך אני נראת?
<dan1> שיער שחור חולצה של פיירפוקס גירסא הנשית
<i-pink> כן זו אני..
<dan1> יפה
<dan1> איזה צמה חחחחחח
<dan1> איזה אורך
<i-pink> תודה |סמיילי מסמיק|
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> היום זה יותר ארוך...
<dan1> באמת
<i-pink> עוד 10 ס"מ השיער שלי מגיע לברך שהוא מתוח..
<dan1> איזה מדליק
<dan1> את יכולה לקשור איתה את מי שמעצבן אותך
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> אבל אני אוהבת לעשות צמה ואז ללפף אותה סביב הצוואר וללכת ברחוב..
<i-pink> אנשים נועצים בי מבטים...
<dan1> מגניב
<dan1> למי איכפת מאנשים
<i-pink> הבן זוג אוסר עלי לגעת בשיער..
<dan1> כן למה לגעת בו
<i-pink> כי הוא כבר ממש ארוך
<dan1> אז קצרי אותו
<dan1> תעשי קרחת
<i-pink> לאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאא
<i-pink> איזה קיצוני אתה..
<dan1> ח
<dan1> אז עשי מהשבאלך
<i-pink> אני חושבת שאני אשמע לקול בעלי לעתיד.
<dan1> טוב עוד 20 שנה הצמה שלך תגיע לעננים
<i-pink> לאאאאא
<i-pink> אולי ..
<i-pink> מה אכפט לי..
<dan1> חחח
<dan1> פיצול
<dan1> אולי
<i-pink> פיצול?!@!@!
<dan1> ככה ניראה לי אבל על תפגעי הכל בגדר ההומור
<i-pink> זה מה שאתה מאחל לי?? קצוות מפוצלים :-(
<i-pink> קר לי
<dan1> אני מאחל לך רק טוב ושתעשי מה שמרגישה
<i-pink> אני מאחלת לי לעשות את המפענח הזה...
<dan1> מזה נותן לך
<dan1> מה יצא לך מזה
<i-pink> אני אוכל לשלוט על 32 לדים
<killer__> היי
<killer__> i'm here with my friends computer. when you turn it on you get to the GRUB and when i try to "boot" it says there's no kernel loaded
<killer__> waht todo?
<PaC-mEn> שלומות??
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו???.
<moshe_> כן
<moo3> מישהו יודע בגימפ איך אני מדביק תמנוה בתמונה אחרת בתור צללית?
<moshe_> אני לא מבין למה אתה מתכוון
<moshe_> אתה רוצה שיראו 2 תמונות כמו כשמחלפים תמונה בוידאו?
<moo3> להדביק תמונה אחת, אל תוך תמונה אחרת ושתיהייה רק צל זאת אומרת שיראו את התמונה הראשונה מאחורה
<moo3> מחליפים תמונה בוידאו? מצגת כזה?
<moo3> כמו כל הטרמינלים בבק טראק החדש, חדשים
<moshe_> לא, אני מתכוון שאתה רואה את 2 התמונות בו זמנית
<moo3> shade
<moo3> אולי קוראים לזה
<moshe_> אני לא מכיר מספיק את גימפ אבל סביר שלא קשה למצוא את זה, אם אתה מכיר את השם בפוטושופ סביר שנוכל למצוא את זה בגוגל
<moo3> זה מה שאני מנסה למצוא
<moshe_> בפוטושופ זה shade?
<moo3> אני לא יודע פוטושופ
<moo3> אתה מבין אבל למה אני מתכוון?
<moshe_> אני לא בטוח, לכן אני לא מנסה עדיין לעשות את זה ולהבין ואז להסביר לך
<moo3> כיאלו שעכשיו תראה בתוך הקליינט של האיי.אר.סי שלך מאחורי הכיתוב את השולחן עבודה
<moo3> טוב אני אצפה כאן בכמה סרטונים, תודה לך
<PaC-mEn> ??
<PaC-mEn> שלומות?
<moshe_> שלום גם לך
<PaC-mEn> יוו יש פה מישהו
<PaC-mEn> חחחח
<PaC-mEn> שיא
<PaC-mEn> כמה זמן לא דברתי פה עם מישהו
<PaC-mEn> משה אתה נחשב וותיק??
<moshe_> כן, אבל לא תמיד פעיל פה
<moshe_> למה?
<PaC-mEn> סתם השם שלך מאוד מוכר לי מלפני שנתיים
<PaC-mEn> יש סיכוי??
<moshe_> כן, הייתי עוד מהפורום הישן
<PaC-mEn> חחח אז כניראה בגלל זה אני זוכר את הנייק של
<PaC-mEn> שלך
<PaC-mEn> מה קורה עם הקהילה היום?
<moo3> אתה יוצר שני שכבות ואת השכבה השנייה יש לך סקלה שאתה מזיז בשם opacity
<moshe_> סביר להניח
<moo3> בחלון של השכבות
<moshe_> נשמע הגיוני, תצטרך להזין את 2 התמונות כדי שתוכל לעשות את זה
<PaC-mEn> טוב אני לא הפריעה לכם יש לי בגרות מחר
<PaC-mEn> שיהיה לילה טוב
<PaC-mEn> תגידו i-pink
<moshe_> בהצלחה מחר!
<PaC-mEn> עוד פה
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> תודה :)
<moshe_> כן, ראיתי אותה פה אתמול אני חושב
<PaC-mEn> :O
<PaC-mEn> אני חושב שלא דברנו איזה שלוש שנים
<PaC-mEn> יאללה שיהיה לילה טוב
<PaC-mEn> אהה יש לי שאלה
<PaC-mEn> יש אפשרות לעשות בתוכנה המובנת באובונטו
<moshe_> איזה תוכנה?
<PaC-mEn> של הצאטים שהיא תכנס ישר לחדר הזה?
<moshe_> אתה מדבר על אמפת'י?
<PaC-mEn> או עדיף xchat?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<moshe_> אני משתמש ב-xchat כך שמעולם לא בדקתי את האפשרות הזו
<PaC-mEn> אהה טוב
<PaC-mEn> תודה בכל זאת :)
<moshe_> סביר שאפשר, אבל איך שאתה רוצה:)
<PaC-mEn> חפשתי לא בדיוק מצאתי
<moo3> בטח שאפשר
<moo3> היא נכנסת אוטומטית
<moo3> לכל החדרים שמוקצים לה
<moo3> הכנסתי תמונה אל תוך תמונה אחרת,
<moo3> היא נכנסה לי קטן מדי
<moo3> איך אני מגדיל אותה על פני התמונה השנייה?
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<HaimN> Ddorda: יהיה אכפת לך לבדוק את ההרשאות של הצפיה במספר ההודעות שכל משתמש כתב? אני מתכוון למה שמופיע בצד ימין ליד כל הודעה שמשתמש כותב, כרגע רק מנהלים יכולים לראות את זה, לי כתוב רק "הודעות:" וזהו, בלי מספר ליד
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אסתכל
<Ddorda> אפשר לינק לעמוד שזה אמור להופיע?
<Ddorda> HaimN: ^
<HaimN> לינק להגדרות?
<HaimN> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> לא, לעמוד שבו אתה רואה "הודעות"
<HaimN> זה בכל עמוד בפורום
<HaimN> כמו זה:
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/602
<HaimN> בצד ימין
<Ddorda> HaimN: עובד?
<HaimN> Ddorda: אני בודק עכשיו
<HaimN> Ddorda: כן, תודה!
<Ddorda> אחלה :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-12
<Nighthawk``> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/249/403.html?hp=1&cat=312&loc=6
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו
<serfus> PaC-mEn, שלום
<PaC-mEn> מה המצב
<serfus> מעולה
<serfus> מה איתך?
<PaC-mEn> בסיידר
<PaC-mEn> כמה זמן אתה בקהילחהה?
<serfus> אני חושב בסביבות השנתיים
<serfus> האמת שאני לא ממש זוכר
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<PaC-mEn> שניה אני איתך אני בפלא
<serfus> אני לא רץ לשום מקום... :-)
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: ואתה?
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחח דורר זה דן
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: אני יודע
<PaC-mEn> אנ ישניה חוזר
<Ddorda> בעצם אני חושב שדיברנו על זה לא מזמן
<PaC-mEn> חחח
<PaC-mEn> כן
<PaC-mEn> אני עוד כמה דקות חוזר
<PaC-mEn> יו יו יו חזרתי
<PaC-mEn> יש פה נוכחים
<PaC-mEn> :P
<trew100> כרגיל
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<trew100> זה עם היין?
<trew100> :)
<PaC-mEn> מההה
<PaC-mEn> היין??
<PaC-mEn> קרוב אבל למה אמרת את זנ?
<trew100> עליז לך היום לא כך?
<PaC-mEn> זה
<PaC-mEn> עליז חחח אפשר להגיד שמח כי סיימתי היום
<PaC-mEn> תנכס
<trew100> נחמד לך
<PaC-mEn> מי זה
<PaC-mEn> וסתם שאלה למה אמרת זה עם היין?
<trew100> שאלתי אם הצחוק הזה עם היין או בלי
<trew100> סוג של בדיחה אם אתה הונגרי אתה יכול להמשיך הלאה ;-)
<PaC-mEn> :( לא הבנתי
<PaC-mEn> יין מ wine???
<trew100> לא משנה
<PaC-mEn> חחחח סליחה :(
<PaC-mEn> דור אתה פה?
<Ddorda> PaC-mEn: וברכה
<PaC-mEn> יש לך בוט או שזה אתה?
<Ddorda> זה אני
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> :D
<PaC-mEn> לא הבנתייי
<PaC-mEn> חחחח
<PaC-mEn> מה המצב
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> אחלה
<PaC-mEn> איך הלך לך בבגרות היום
<Ddorda> הייתה לי היום רק מתכונת
<PaC-mEn> לא היה לך תנך?
<Ddorda> נופ
<PaC-mEn> איך זה?
<Ddorda> איזה, סיימתי תנך מזמן
<PaC-mEn> :O
<Ddorda> אפילו עשיתי הרחבה בתנ"ך
<Ddorda> וגם אותה סיימתי כבר
<PaC-mEn> אני ממש שונא אותך עכגשיו
<Ddorda> למה?
<PaC-mEn> אני שונא תנ"ך ואתה אומר לי עשיתי הרחבה וסיימתי ממזמן
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> :D
<PaC-mEn> ברור לך שזה בצחוק
<PaC-mEn> !!!
<Ddorda> הרחבה בתנ"ך זה לא כמו שיעורי תנ"ך רגילים
<Ddorda> זה הרבה יותר אדיר
<PaC-mEn> איך אתה עושה את זה??
<PaC-mEn> ??
<Ddorda> אתה צריך מורה טוב שאוהב תנ"ך
<Ddorda> :)
<PaC-mEn> אבל אתה לא טוב רק בתנ"ך אתה טוב בהכל
<PaC-mEn> בוא לפרטי
<newbie> hi
<Guest69022> can someone help?
<Guest69022> new os wont recognize cellphone netstick
<lom_> sdfa
<i-pink> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-04
<yousiry> היי
<Interruptus> יוסיריאן
<Interruptus> אתה גם פה
<yousiry> למה יוסיריאן?
<yousiry> וכן :P
<Interruptus> גדול
<Interruptus> משייט בערוצים אתה
<yousiry> כמו ספינה שמנסה לשבור את המצור על עזה
<yousiry> :P
<yousiry> אפשר לשלוח לך PM?
<Interruptus> באנה
<Interruptus> אינדיד
<Interruptus> חשבתי על רעיון גאוני
<Interruptus> להעביר את עזה רחוק מהים
<Interruptus> ואז
<Interruptus> לא יהיה טעם לכל מני משטים
<yousiry> להעביר אותה כמו שהעבירו את בתי הטמפלרים ?
<Interruptus> מצד שני חשבתי פעם להעביר את ירושלים למדבר בדרך לאילת
<yousiry> כמו שרוצים "להעתיק" את שכונת האולפנה?
<Interruptus> בדיוק רק להעביר יעני להעתיק מאיי לבי
<Interruptus> ואז למחוק את איי
<yousiry> :P
<yousiry> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-05
<Parad0x> hey all ערב טוב חחתגידו על חצי רגל - VM or duel boot?
<sagi__> שלום לכולם
<sagi__> יש כאן משהו ?
<Interruptus> אולי
<sagi__> :)
<sagi__> הייתה בעיה מוזרה עם האתר הרישמי
<sagi__> אבל עכשיו אחרי איזה עשר דקות
<sagi__> ניראה שהאתר עובד
<sagi__> חחח או שרק אני שמתי לי לזה :) ?
<Interruptus> נו בטח לאגים רגילים מישראל
<sagi__> בשבילי פעם ראשונה
<sagi__> אבל עכשיו עובד יופי
<sagi__> אני מוריד את הגירסאות האחרונות ממש ברגעים אלה
<Interruptus> יש את המירור בישראל
<Interruptus> חבל שתלך לחול
<Interruptus> יעני
<Interruptus> Mirror.isoc.org.il
<sagi__> לא ממש משנה לי
<sagi__> כי האתר הרישמי בוחר בשבילי את השרת להורדה הטוב ביותר
<sagi__> אבל תודה בכל אופן
<sagi__> ביי בנתיים
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-07
<Interruptus> http://youtu.be/QDre17rNvV0
<you-siry> how are you Interruptus
<avioren> עזרה בבקשה - בכל פעם שאני פותח את מרכז התוכנות - הוא קורס ונסגר
<avioren> מישהו?
<trew100> יכול להיות
<Avihay> avioren: had a problem like that with software center in older kubuntu. try running the software center from a terminal window, you should get more output
<asw3> מישהו פה מבין בספקי כח?
<asw3> אני כנראה זקוק לספק כח חדש
<asw3> P4-500W
<asw3> יש המלצה לחברות וכמה אמור לעלות?
<Interruptus> הזול:ZEUS
<Interruptus> היקר:OCZ
<Interruptus> הבינוני: ENERMAX
<asw3> פחות או יותר מחירים אתה יודע?
<asw3> יש לי בעיה מוזרה במחשב שמדליקים את המאורר הוא מתכבה
<asw3> אני חושד בספק כח
<asw3> המחשב גם התחיל להיתקע הרבה
<asw3> זה ספק כח זבל
<asw3> ואני רוצה לקנות אחד אחר
<asw3> רק כדי לראות שהמחשב מפסיק להיתקע
<asw3> הזול הוא ג'נרי?
<Interruptus> ג'נרי לגמרי
<Interruptus> לא יותר מ100 שקל
<asw3> לפי מה שקראתי הג'נרים בעייתים
<asw3> אתה יודע אולי מחירים במקרה?
<asw3> פעם אחת אולי כדי שאשקיע בספק כח נורמלי
<asw3> אולי כל התקלות המוזרות יעלמו
<Interruptus> ספק כח הגיוני - 450 שקל
<Interruptus> קניתי אחד של אנרמקס
<Interruptus> לפני 4 שנים
<Interruptus> מאז לא החלפתי
<asw3> אתה מכיר משהו יותר זול?
<asw3> אני מחפש משהו טוב אבל לא יותר מידי יקר
<Interruptus> סיסוניק
<Interruptus> זה גם אמצעי כזה
<Interruptus> תרמלטייק
<Interruptus> HEC
<Interruptus> FSP
<Interruptus> ספקים ג'נריים יש גם לאנטק
<Interruptus> קולרמאסטר גם טובים ולא יקרים
<Interruptus> סביבות 250-300 שקל
<Interruptus> HUNTKEY
<Interruptus> סבבה
<Interruptus> גם
<asw3> האנטק נחשב לספק טוב?
<Interruptus> כן לחלוטין
<Interruptus> יש את קורסייר
<Interruptus> שהם מאוד חזקים
<Interruptus> אבל אני לא ממליץ עליהם
<Interruptus> כי הם נוטים להתקלקל
<Interruptus> כמו הפלאש דרייבס שלהם
<Interruptus> וכמו הזיכרונות שלהם
<asw3> נראה לי שאני אלך על הסיסוניק או האנטק
<asw3> תודה לך
<trew100> Interruptus: אני רואה שאתה מכיר חומרה טוב
<Interruptus> כן קצת
<trew100> עובד בזה?
<Interruptus> עבדתי בזה המון פעם
<Interruptus> אני אבל אוהב להתעדכן
<trew100> אה יפה
<Interruptus> למרות שאני עכשיו בענייני סופטוור ו|IT
<trew100> אני שוקל לקנות כרטיס מסך חדש
<trew100> כדי שללב אותו עם הכרטיס הקיים שיש לי
<trew100> לשלב*
<Interruptus> אני עדיין לא הבנתי את הקלאש בין נווידיה ATI ולינוקס
<trew100> אני צריך בשביל זה את אותו כרטיס בדיוק או שאני יכול לקחת כרטיס עם יותר VRAM?
<Interruptus> כאילו מה הפוזה, שחררו את הקוד שיתנו לכתוב דרייבר נורמאלי וסלמאט
<trew100> דווקא נבידיה עוד בסדר
<Interruptus> אין לי נסיון בSLI
<trew100> AMD בעייתיים גם בווינדוס
<Interruptus> דווקא רדיאון מוצלחים מאוד
<Interruptus> בכלל הסאפיר
<Interruptus> רק יש להם נטייה להתחמם
<trew100> רק שאין להם קודה
<Interruptus> יתר על המידה
<trew100> וOPEN-CL לא מבושל מספיק
<Interruptus> למה אתה צריך קודה אם אתה לא פורץ סיסמאות?
<trew100> מרנדר בתלת ממד
<you-siry> מה נשמע?
<Interruptus> אהלן יוסריאן
<trew100> נחמד:-)
<you-siry> אהלן אינטר
<you-siry> טרו , מקווה שהכל טוב
<trew100> כן הכל טוב
<trew100> חוץ ממה שלא עובד
<Interruptus> הדרייבר הקנייני של נווידיה עושה לפעמים שטויות בלינוקס
<Interruptus> גם נובו לא משובח במיוחד
<trew100> בלינוקס הוא מנוצל אצלי טוב יותר מאשר בווינדוס
<Interruptus> http://www.vhemt.org/hebindex.htm
<trew100> לא להאמין
<trew100> מישהו באמת כתב את זה
<Interruptus> אני אוהב את פר מארק טסט
<Interruptus> הוא באמת מעמיס על הכרטיס כמו שצריך
<trew100> ואוו
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UVX0OUO9ptU
<trew100> מזכירה לי את גברת סינטל
<trew100> אבל יפה יכולות כאלה בריל טיים
<trew100> כל הכבוד
<Interruptus> ואוו איזה מדהים
<Interruptus> סינטל היה סרט חמוד
<trew100> Interruptus: בכל אופן אם כבר תלת ממד
<trew100> הנה משהוא חמוד מהסלט של בלנדר בשנה זו
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=317oRnJM_fA
<trew100> נראה שזה הולך להיות במנוע המשחק בריל טיים
<asw3> Interruptus,  Seasonic S12II-430 430W
<Interruptus> לא רע אבל מגביל
<asw3> מזה אומר מגביל?
<Interruptus> 2 הרדיסקים וצורב דיוידי יגמרו אותו
<Interruptus> יעני תוסיף עוד הרדיסק
<asw3> 2 דיסקים לא יחזיקו?
<Interruptus> או סתם תחבר איזה צרכן רציני ליואסבי
<Interruptus> ותראה איך פתאום הוא מגמגם
<asw3> מה עד כדי כך?
<asw3> כרגע יש שם רק דיסק קשיח אחד
<asw3> עם צורב דיוידי
<Interruptus> אם אתה מתכנן להתרחב
<Interruptus> לך על יותר הספק
<asw3> איזה סיבוך זה
<Interruptus> לא סיבוך רק שיקול כלכלי
<asw3> אבל דיסק קשיח אחד+צורב דיוידי
<asw3> וכרטיס מסך חלש
<asw3> אמור להספיק?
<asw3> אם אני אשדרג כנראה שאקנה כבר מחשב חדש
<Interruptus> השאלה אם עוד 100 שקל
<Interruptus> יהיה לך שווה בהתרחבות של עוד דיסק
<Interruptus> או עוד 2
<Interruptus> או ברגע שתרצה להתרחב כבר תקח חדש
<asw3> יעני דיסק אחד ואני בעצם אצטרך להחליף ספק
<asw3> לא חושב שאשדרג
<asw3> אבל אתה יודע על 100 שח
<asw3> נראה לי לא שווה
<triu> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-08
<irc_123> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-09
<irc_123> יש לי בעיה
<irc_123> זה לא מתקין לי תוסף לפיירפוקס
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-10
<New0> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-03
<Guest3174> מה אומר?
<asw3> צריך לבחור את המחיצה שרוצים לשחזר
<Guest3174> איזו מחיצה לבחור?
<asw3> צריך לבדוק מי מהם זה מה
<asw3> יש אפשרות לראות איזה קבצים יש שם
<asw3> P
<asw3> איזה מחיצה את צריכה משם הכי הרבה?
<asw3> כי נראה שזה מחולק ל-3 כוננים
<asw3> בעצם 4
<asw3> קצת הימור האמת
<Guest3174> יו זה מפחיד
<Guest3174> אני צריכה את הכל!
<Guest3174> היו שני כוננים רציניים
<Guest3174> C
<Guest3174> D
<asw3> איך בדיוק הם נמחקו?
<asw3> מחקת את המחיצות שהתקנת את האובנטו?
<Guest3174> כי היה לי כונן חיצוני אחד שפתאום כל התיקיות נהיו בג'יבריש
<Guest3174> אז מישהו נתן לי את תוכנת
<Guest3174> test disk
<Guest3174> אבל במקום להפעיל על הכונן ההוא
<Guest3174> הפעלתי אותו על הכונן של המחשב
<Guest3174> וכנראה ככה הם נדרסו
<asw3> מבאס
<Guest3174> נוראאא
<asw3> למרות שזה לא בלתי הפיך
<Guest3174> ואז כשאני מפעילה את המחשב
<Guest3174> אני מקבלת הודעה מייד
<asw3> יש לך לאן להעתיק את הקבצים?
<Guest3174> 1234F:
<Guest3174> לא כל כך, אבל אני מוכנה לקנות כונן חדש של טרה, למקרה שהשחזור יצליח
<Guest3174> יש סיכוי?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> זה לא אבוד
<Guest3174> אוהו, בפעם הראשונה אני מרגישה שאני רואה את האור בקצה המנהרה
<asw3> יצא לי כמה פעמים למחוק מחיצות
<Guest3174> תראה שניה את האשכול הזה
<Guest3174> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859101&s=642a2fab04e1a6509030319d18220f27
<asw3> שאני שיחזרתי השתמשתי בתוכנה בוינדוס
<Guest3174> DOK דרך האשכול הזה הגעתי לתוכנת אבונטו ומכאן הדריכו אותי איך להוריד ולצרוב באימג' על
<asw3> עם ממשק גרפי
<Guest3174> אבונטו לא יותר יעיל?
<asw3> זה לא שאלה של יעילות
<asw3> שניהם עושים את העבודה
<asw3> לא כזה משנה איך
<Guest3174> ?אז אין הבדל
<asw3> לא ממש
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<asw3> כל התוכנות האלה עובדות בצורה דומה
<asw3> השאלה היא בנוחות
<Guest3174> רגע, ראית את האשכול שהבאתי את הקישור שלו?
<asw3> אני מסתכל
<Guest3174> כי שם מישהו מספר שגם לו זה קרה
<Guest3174> שהוא מקבל הודעה
<Guest3174> 1234F:
<Guest3174> בדיוק כמוני
<Guest3174> לכן נכנסתי לכאן שיעזרו לי
<Guest3174> ואני עדיין כאן מאתמול בבוקר
<asw3> בעיקרון עכשיו צריך לבחור אחת מהמחיצות
<asw3> ולהמשיך בתהליך
<asw3> הבעיה שצריך כונן נוסף להעתיק את הדברים
<asw3> היה לך שם הרבה חומר?
<Guest3174> כן, מלא לגמרי
<Guest3174> אין לי כרגע כונן פנוי ופעיל כמו שצריך
<Guest3174> ?אז בעצם עדיף לי לרכוש קודם כל כונן חיצוני
<asw3> עדיף תמיד לגבות על עוד כונן
<asw3> או לצרוב על דיסקים חומר שהוא מאוד חשוב
<asw3> ברגע שאת בוחרת את העליון
<asw3> מופיעים שם המחיצות?
<asw3> C+D?
<Guest3174> איזה עליון?
<Guest3174> עוד לא בחרתי
<asw3> מה שמופיע בהתחלה
<asw3> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/6026881.png
<asw3> זה שמסומן
<Guest3174> עוד לא בחרתי בו
<Guest3174> מה שהבנתי באשכול ההוא שהבאתי מקודם שיש איזשהו אפשרות של גראב
<Guest3174> אתה יודע מה זה?
<asw3> גראב זה מה שמעלה את המערכת
<asw3> boot loader
<asw3> הבעיה שפה המחיצה לא קיימת בכלל
<asw3> צריך לשחזר אותה קודם
<Guest3174> אוקיי, אני מביאה שוב את צילומי המסך מההתחלה
<Guest3174> אולי תוכל לעזור
<Guest3174> אז דבר ראשון פה הפעלתי את התוכנה מחדש
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/2903045.png
<asw3> השלב שהגעת היה מעולה
<Guest3174> creat ואז לחצתי אנטר על
<asw3> היה רק צריך להמשיך עוד
<Guest3174> ואז נפתח לי את זה
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/4943399.png
<Guest3174> ולחצתי אנטר על אינטל
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/7487071.png
<Guest3174>  quick cearch אז עשיתי
<Guest3174> וזה מה שנפתח
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/8719279.png
<Guest3174> לחצתי אנטר על הראשון
<Guest3174> וזה מה שנפתח
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/3387277.png
<Guest3174> לחצתי גם על זה אנטר
<Guest3174> ונפתחה לי רשימה קצת אישית של כל מיני אירועים
<Guest3174> ואז יצאתי מזה ועברתי לאפשרות השניה בתמונה הזו
<Guest3174> אנטר
<Guest3174> ואז זה התחיל לסרוק
<Guest3174> וכעת הסתיים
<Guest3174> עם התמונה הזו
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/6026881.png
<Guest3174> מה עכשיו?
<asw3> את זוכרת כמה C,D שוקלים?
<Guest3174> זהו, שלפי מה שרשום למטה
<Guest3174> זה נראה לי נכון
<Guest3174> 165 - 154
<Guest3174> ככה נראלי
<Guest3174> פחות או יותר
<Guest3174> הכונן של המחשב זה רשמית 320 ג'יג
<asw3> אני מהמר על השלישי או הרביעי
<Guest3174> ?מה הכוונה
<asw3> הם נראים לי מבחינת גודל הכי הגיוני
<asw3> ה-2 הראשונים יותר מידי גדולים
<Guest3174> ?איפה שלישי או רביעי
<asw3> אם את יורדת עם החצים למטה
<asw3> זה עובר
<asw3> סך הכל יש שם 8 מחיצות
<asw3> שחלק מהם בוודאות לא קשורות
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אז איפה אני צריכה לרדת שם
<Guest3174> ?בתמונה הזו
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/6026881.png
<Guest3174> איפה שאני עכשיו?
<asw3> תנסה את השלישי למשל
<asw3> תנסי*
<Guest3174> 1402?
<asw3> כן למשל
<Guest3174> אוקיי, אני לוחצת אנטר
<Guest3174> דקה
<Guest3174> נרשם לי
<Guest3174> no partition found or selected for recovery
<Guest3174> ?זה רע או טוב
<asw3> יש לך אפשרות לחזור אחורה?
<asw3> הוא היה אמור להגיע לעוד מסך אם אני זוכר נכון
<Guest3174> רגע
<Guest3174> quit כן, למטה היתה לי אפשרות של
<Guest3174> לחצתי על זה והגעתי חזרה ל
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/4943399.png
<asw3> לא טוב
<asw3> חזרת להתחלה
<Guest3174> ?למה
<Guest3174> :(
<asw3> לחצת על quit
<asw3> אז הוא יצא מהסריקה
<Guest3174> כן
<asw3> את צריכה לזהות מי מהם זה C
<asw3> ומי מהם זה D
<asw3> ככה תוכלי להתקדם עוד שלב
<Guest3174> ?ואיך אני יכולה לזהות
<asw3> לפי הקבצים שנמצאים בפנים
<asw3> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/6026881.png
<asw3> שתגיעי שוב לפה
<asw3> תצטרכי קצת לשחק עם זה
<asw3> ולבדוק מי זה מי
<Guest3174> ?אז שוב פעם לעשות אנטר על אינטל
<asw3> כן
<asw3> כי בעצם יצאת מהסריקה הקודמת
<Guest3174> אה, אוקיי
<Guest3174> אז כעת חזרתי לכאן
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/8719279.png
<Guest3174> לעשות אנטר על השני או על השלישי
<Guest3174> CD הראשון כנראה זה הכונן
<asw3> תנסי על הראשון
<asw3> שזה מה שבחרת פעם שברה
<asw3> שעברה
<Guest3174> הראשון היה סריקה קצרה יחסית
<Guest3174> אני שולחת לך בפרטי מה היתה התוצאה
<Guest3174> ?אוקיי
<asw3> טוב
<Guest3174> היי היי היי
<Guest3174> אנשים
<Guest3174>   הציל אותי ASW3
<Guest3174> תודה ענקית
<Guest3174> פשוט אסירת תודה
<Guest3174> אין לי מילים
<Guest3174> גם למשה
<Guest3174> וגם לסמוואן
<Guest3174> ולאמיר
<Guest3174> כל הכבוד לכם
<Guest3174> אני לויודעת איך מחזירים לכם
<Guest3174> תגידו לי
<Guest3174> אני אמשיך להכנס לכאן
<Guest3174> רק כדי שאוכל להחזיר לכם תודה
<Guest3174> ASW3 אבל
<Guest3174> הוא המלך
<Guest3174> פשוט לויודעת איך לומר לו תודה
<Guest3174> !!!תודה תודה תודה
<Guest3174> !!!לא התרגשתי ככה שנים
<Guest3174> תודה למלך השמיים
<Guest3174> ותודה לכולכם
<Guest3174> !לילה טוסט
<Guest3174> שוב פעם, כולי מרוגשת, הכל תקין, הכל באמת עובד
<Guest3174> המלך ASW3 בזכות
<Guest3174> מתה עליו
<Guest3174> כמה סבלנות
<Guest3174> וכולם פה
<Guest3174> ביי, אני פורשת
<Guest3174> סחוטה
<Guest3174> זה היה מדהים
<Guest3174> מדהים מדהים מדהים
<Guest3174> הצלתם אותי
<Guest3174> בלי שום תמורה
<Guest3174> לויודעת איך להחזיר תודה
<Guest3174> יצאתי
<mirinda> היי חבר'ס
<mirinda> ?מה נשמע
<or_schapira> שלום
<mirinda> זו אני מאתמול עם המחיצות של המחשב שדרסתי
<mirinda> באתי שוב לומר תודה
<or_schapira> מוזר
<or_schapira> אני מחוברת פעמיים
<mirinda> ?אור שפירא
<or_schapira> יאפ
<mirinda> אני לוחושבת שאת מחוברת פעמיים
<mirinda> אני רואה אותך פעם אחת
<mirinda> והכל תקני
<mirinda> אז תקשיבי לסיפור שלי, לא תאמיני
<mirinda> ?שומעת
<mirinda> testdisk השתמשתי לא עם יותר חכמה עם הכלי שנקרא
<mirinda> ?מכירה
<mirinda> כדי לתקן כונן חיצוני
<mirinda> !ואז במקום לעשות את התיקון על הכונן הזה, עשיתי על הכונן של המחשב ודרסתי את המחיצות
<mirinda> ?את מבינה מה קרה
<mirinda> הכל נמחק
<mirinda> ?את שומעת
<or_schapira> האמת
<or_schapira> אני לא מאה אחוז כאן
<or_schapira> וגם לא מבינה בחלוקת מחיצות
<mirinda> טוב, גם אנח
<mirinda> אני
<mirinda> אני הכי לא טכנאית
<mirinda> אבל תארי לעצמך את עושה משהו שנראה לך פשוט שבמחשב אבל בעצם הרסת אותו
<mirinda> זה בערך מה שקרה
<mirinda> ואז הגעתי לכאן
<mirinda> רבצתי כאן כל יום האתמול ובכיתי
<mirinda> והם ניסו פה לעזור לי
<mirinda> גם כי גיליתי את הכלי אבונטו
<mirinda> שמעולם לא ידעתי על קיומו
<mirinda> וגם עכשיו אני עדיין לא סגורה מה הוא עושה בדיוק
<mirinda> בקיצורים
<mirinda> ASW3 ואז הגיע
<mirinda> ועזר לי כל הלילה
<mirinda> !ועד הבוקר פשוט היה לי בחזרה את המחשב שלי
<mirinda> !!!לא ייאמן
<mirinda> אז שוב פעם, תודה תודה תודה
<amireldor> mirinda, asw3, חבל שהמשכתם בפרטי, דווקא היה יכול להיות מעניין לקרוא את זה וגם הצ'ט מתועד אז אם למישהו הייתה בעיה דומה הוא היה מוצא את זה בסוף
<amireldor> אבל לא משנה, כל הכבוד לשניכם :)
<mirinda> לא ייאמן!
<mirinda> לא ייאמן
<mirinda> פשוט הציל לי את המחשב
<amireldor> mirinda, אני צריך לזוז בדיוק, אני אחזור אחכ'
<mirinda> אני לויודעת איך מחזירים לכם תודה
<amireldor> פשוט תישארי ותעזרי לאנשים אחרים
<mirinda> ?אם אני מתקינה לינוקס כמחווה בשבילכם, זה עוזר לכם
<amireldor> כן :)
<amireldor> אבל שיהיה אובונטו, כן? :)
<amireldor> לפחות בשביל התחלה
<mirinda> ?מה ההבדל
<amireldor> אפשר להתקין במקביל לחלונות אבל שוב זה בלאכן
<mirinda> אה, אוקיי
<amireldor> בלאגן עם המחיצות שלך נראה לי
<mirinda> אה, אוקיי
<mirinda> אז נוותר
<mirinda> אני לא טכנאית או עם ספץ במחשבים
<amireldor> עצה ראשונה קודם כל זה תבחרי איזה דרופבוקס או משהו כזה ותשימי שם קבצים חשובים
<amireldor> אני אחזור ונדבר
<amireldor> ביי בינתיים
<mirinda> רק ניסיתי להסתדר לבד וזהו
<mirinda> bclaud לא, אני עובדת עם
<mirinda> ללא הגבלה
<or_schapira> בעעע
<or_schapira> יש כאן מישהו
<or_schapira> ?
<or_schapira> התקנתי גנום
<or_schapira> אבל הוא לא מקבל לחיצות שלי
<or_schapira> (העכבר זז אבל לא נלחץ, כפתורי מקלדת גם כן לא מתקבלים)
<or_schapira> למישהו יש רעיון?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-04
<mirinda> היי חבר'ס
<mirinda> ?הכל טוב
<mirinda> :)באתי שוב פעם לומר תודה
<shimi8101> mirinda: לפעם הבאה, תכנה שתקל עלייך הרבה יותר מתכנה טקסטואלית יחסית מסובכת. http://www.r-tt.com/free_linux_recovery/Download.shtml זו תכנה גרפית שהכרתי לא ממזמן, כנראה היחידה ללינוקס. רק הגרסה ללינוקס חינמית :)
<shimi8101> חבר'ה, תזכרו לזכור את התכנה הזו. לי אישית היא הצילה המון חומר
<mirinda> ?שימי, מה התוכנה הזו עושה
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-07
<amireldor> יש פה מישהו? העדכון האחרון דפק לי את הרשת ואני צריך עזרה. asw3 ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-08
<Guest59511> hen
<Guest59511> משהו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-09
<dror> מישהו בבית?
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-02
<dror> היי. המצלמה שלי לא מזוהה כשאני מחבר אותה למחשב ומדליק אותה. לא מקבל שגיאה או משהו כזה, פשוט כלום לא קורה. רעיונות?
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-03
<depo> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-04
<Yael> Hello
<Yael> שלום
<Yael> הלו
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-03
<aloniko> hey
<aloniko> i need help
#ubuntu-il 2016-06-07
<MiKi> היי מי בעברית?
<Guest13082> מי יכול לעזור לי להתיקין אובונטו
